# KNOCK OFF'S FOR SALE



## ocsupreme85




----------



## CoupeDTS

Right side
NEW
25 shipped


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

USA QUALITY "GOLD PLATED" KO SETS... 
ZENITH OR HEX
$250 SHIPPED 











QUALITY CHROME KO'S SETS...
ZENITH, 3 BAR, or HEX
$150 SHIPPED


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ALL USED $15 EACH SHIPPED OR $50 A SET SHIPPED... I DON'T HAVE THE TOOLS THO... :happysad:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I've got 3 used chrome hexes with smooth top, all are RIGHT side and about 8/10 .




Also, have 1 new LEFT side chrome hex with smooth top.


















Also have 3 used chrome hexes with chip recess, all RIGHT side. I'd rate 2 of them at 8.5/10 and the third thats pictured by itself at 6/10 due to the chips. There's some adhesive residue from when they had chips.
































Used set of 4(2 left & 2 right) chrome bullets, 2 of them are missing some of the chrome and a little chipped up. Will edit and post pics later.






I need 2 RIGHT side knockoffs to match these, 2 bar GOLD with chip recess. Or willing to just sell these 2 LEFT sides that i have.


----------



## Galaxywirewheels

we have some raw knock offs & wire wheel HUBS for sale 

and wire wheel hub's RAW no holes
$300 set of knock offs RAW shipped anywhere 
$ 350 Chrome shipped anywhere US CHROME PLATED 
$ 160 raw hubs shipped anywhere 
951 360 8500 








:wow: :wow:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Dec 9 2010, 03:11 PM~19284639
> *we have some  raw knock offs & wire wheel HUBS  for sale
> 
> and wire wheel hub's  RAW no holes
> $300 set of knock offs  RAW shipped anywhere
> $ 350 Chrome shipped anywhere US CHROME PLATED
> $ 160 raw hubs  shipped anywhere
> 951 360 8500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


ARE THOSE CHINAS OR ZENITHS??? :wow:


----------



## Galaxywirewheels

CHING CHANGS


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Dec 9 2010, 02:11 PM~19284639
> *we have some  raw knock offs & wire wheel HUBS  for sale
> 
> and wire wheel hub's  RAW no holes
> $300 set of knock offs  RAW shipped anywhere
> $ 350 Chrome shipped anywhere US CHROME PLATED
> $ 160 raw hubs  shipped anywhere
> 951 360 8500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *



HOW MUCH FOR A GALAXY WIRE WHEEL CATALOG. :biggrin:


----------



## Galaxywirewheels

freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Dec 9 2010, 02:11 PM~19284639
> *we have some  raw knock offs & wire wheel HUBS  for sale
> 
> and wire wheel hub's  RAW no holes
> $300 set of knock offs  RAW shipped anywhere
> $ 350 Chrome shipped anywhere US CHROME PLATED
> $ 160 raw hubs  shipped anywhere
> 951 360 8500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Dec 9 2010, 04:02 PM~19285108
> *freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


then i want one


----------



## 48221

I have 4 of these................

1 left side and three right side.

OR I will trade one right, for one left.

PM ME !


----------



## USF '63

2 new right side 

40 shipped


----------



## Scooter9495

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Dec 9 2010, 02:11 PM~19284639
> *we have some  raw knock offs & wire wheel HUBS  for sale
> 
> and wire wheel hub's  RAW no holes
> $300 set of knock offs  RAW shipped anywhere
> $ 350 Chrome shipped anywhere US CHROME PLATED
> $ 160 raw hubs  shipped anywhere
> 951 360 8500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


So the raw knockoffs with Chrome tops are chinas? 
:wow:


----------



## ocsupreme85

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Dec 9 2010, 06:59 PM~19286042
> *I have 4 of these................
> 
> 1 left side and three right side.
> 
> OR I will trade one right, for one left.
> 
> PM ME !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for all 3. Send me more pics bro


----------



## 62ssrag

i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $250 PACKAGE DEAL or $200 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly for $100. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.


----------



## AGUILAR3

PM sent


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 9 2010, 11:51 PM~19290059
> *i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $200 or $150 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly for $50 execept the colored bi-centinials $100. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ocsupreme85




----------



## Stomper714




----------



## 62ssrag

TTT


----------



## ocsupreme85

:werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## tpimuncie

Lookn for zenith style chrome :biggrin:


----------



## ocsupreme85

:biggrin:


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 11 2010, 02:45 PM~19302310
> *Lookn for zenith style chrome :biggrin:
> *


the zenith k-o's i have are in raw brass so you can chrome to your liking. you still come out ahead in the long run $$$$$$$$$.


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 11 2010, 10:34 PM~19304824
> *the zenith k-o's i have are in raw brass so you can chrome to your liking. you still come out ahead in the long run $$$$$$$$$.
> *


Cuanto?


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 11 2010, 09:38 PM~19304876
> *Cuanto?
> *


$200 with the chips $150 without.


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 11 2010, 11:20 PM~19305193
> *$200 with the chips $150 without.
> *


Post good pics please


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Dec 9 2010, 02:11 PM~19284639
> *we have some  raw knock offs & wire wheel HUBS  for sale
> 
> and wire wheel hub's  RAW no holes
> $300 set of knock offs  RAW shipped anywhere
> $ 350 Chrome shipped anywhere US CHROME PLATED
> $ 160 raw hubs  shipped anywhere
> 951 360 8500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *



how much for a set of these knockoffs shipped to arizona 85009


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 12 2010, 01:26 AM~19305558
> *how much for a set of these knockoffs shipped to arizona 85009
> *


just look a little harder at his post... the price shipped is there.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 9 2010, 10:51 PM~19290059
> *i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $200 or $150 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly for $50 execept the colored bi-centinials $100. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HydroCutlass86

looking to trade for chrome would like to get 2 bar chrome with the shark fins


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 9 2010, 06:47 AM~19281647
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> USA QUALITY "GOLD PLATED" KO SETS...
> ZENITH OR HEX
> $250 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUALITY CHROME KO'S SETS...
> ZENITH, 3 BAR, or HEX
> $150 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Check out pic's above...


----------



## porky79

TTT


----------



## 62ssrag

to the muthafuckin top!!!!!


----------



## Envious Touch

I got these knock-offs and chips (set of 4) that were used in our shop for display only
_*$110 shipped*_ :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

ttt


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 15 2010, 01:42 AM~19330785
> *I got these knock-offs and chips (set of 4) that were used in our shop for display only
> $110 shipped  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT DEAL! :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 15 2010, 12:42 AM~19330785
> *I got these knock-offs and chips (set of 4) that were used in our shop for display only
> $110 shipped  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pm sent.


----------



## 62ssrag

where is the dayton knock-off's? TTT


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 17 2010, 09:40 AM~19351546
> *where is the dayton knock-off's? TTT
> *


I got some used singles, shark fin recessed and smooth... let me know and I'll get u some pic's


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 9 2010, 10:51 PM~19290059
> *i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $250 or $150 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly  $100. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT for zenith knock-offs


----------



## wannabelowrider

No gold two bar recessed anywhere?


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 21 2010, 06:02 PM~19388293
> *No gold two bar recessed anywhere?
> *


dam homie there is like 4 sets i got forsale take your pic.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 21 2010, 07:29 PM~19388539
> *dam homie there is like 4 sets i got forsale take your pic.
> *


Oh damn I mustve missed that post ha ha


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 21 2010, 07:29 PM~19388539
> *dam homie there is like 4 sets i got forsale take your pic.
> *


Can you get some better pics of them knockoffs? How's the gold on'em


----------



## ocsupreme85

ANY ONE GOT 2 BAR SHARK FIN K.O'S WIT CHIP RECESS 1 LEFT 1 RIGHT?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 18 2010, 03:25 PM~19361718
> *I got some used singles, shark fin recessed and smooth... let me know and I'll get u some pic's
> *


pics please


----------



## ocsupreme85

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 18 2010, 04:25 PM~19361718
> *I got some used singles, shark fin recessed and smooth... let me know and I'll get u some pic's
> *


U GOT PICS OF EM HOMIE


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Looking for Zenith style recessed chrome left side shipped to 40272.


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 9 2010, 10:51 PM~19290059
> *i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $250 or $150 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly for $100. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT holmes!!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 18 2010, 03:25 PM~19361718
> *I got some used singles, shark fin recessed and smooth... let me know and I'll get u some pic's
> *


 how much? can i seen pics?


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 9 2010, 10:51 PM~19290059
> *i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $250 or $150 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly for $100. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new years bump for the homies looking for knock-offs


----------



## Big Jaycaddie




----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Dec 21 2010, 08:09 PM~19389444
> *ANY ONE GOT 2 BAR SHARK FIN K.O'S WIT CHIP RECESS 1 LEFT 1 RIGHT?
> *


I GOT 1 GOLD RIGHT RECESSED


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 11 2010, 03:45 PM~19302310
> *Lookn for zenith style chrome :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 18 2010, 02:25 PM~19361718
> *I got some used singles, shark fin recessed and smooth... let me know and I'll get u some pic's
> *


PICS?


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 3 2011, 08:27 PM~19494920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 5 2011, 07:21 PM~19514876
> *PM SENT!
> *


pm returned


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 3 2011, 08:27 PM~19494920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the chrome dayton's and a better pic?


----------



## behind the 8 ball

left side zenith  make offer


----------



## Marcos_707

I'M LOOKIN FOR ROADSTAR KNOCKOFFS PM ME IF U HAVE ANY...THANKS


----------



## ocsupreme85

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jan 4 2011, 10:36 PM~19505285
> *I GOT 1 GOLD RIGHT RECESSED
> *


SEND THRU A PIC GOODTIMER


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+Dec 11 2010, 03:45 PM~19302310-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookn for zenith style chrome :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 09:40 AM~19351546
> *where is the dayton knock-off's? TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by THE [email protected] 24 2010, 06:11 PM~19414160
> *Looking for Zenith style recessed chrome left side shipped to 40272.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-theloyaltyones_@Jan 4 2011, 11:10 PM~19507412
> *X2
> *


IF YOU GUYS ARE STILL LOOKIN PM ME I HAVE AN OG SET NEVER USED REAL DEAL ZENITH 2W KOs AND REAL DEAL NUT HEXAGON DAYTON (5)

$200 EACH SET INCLUDING TOOL FOR NUT


----------



## APACHERX3

GOT THESE


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 9 2010, 10:51 PM~19290059
> *i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $250 or $150 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly for $100. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump for the ultra rare zenith chips and knock-offs


----------



## USF '63

Two almost new right side China knock offs

make offer


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Jan 8 2011, 09:03 PM~19544430
> *SEND THRU A PIC GOODTIMER
> *


i posted up a pic in ur other topic homie :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

I need 2 octagon knock offs one left one right


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jan 15 2011, 03:08 PM~19605662
> *I need 2 octagon knock offs one left one right
> *



:wow: holy shit dude where u been? lol


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

I got these 165 shipped








913-489-1580 let me know Brock


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 9 2010, 10:51 PM~19290059
> *i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $250 or $150 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly for  $100. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT for zenith knock-offs and chips. 2 way octagons with 2 1/4 chips and 2 way smooth with 2 1/2 chips


----------



## APACHERX3

here some better pics


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 9 2010, 10:51 PM~19290059
> *i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $250 or $150 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly for  $100. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT fire sale homies make me an offer knock-offs and chips. pm me with offers i'm located in O.C.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

TTT


----------



## 808bubblegutz

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 23 2011, 05:56 AM~19672728
> *TTT
> *


how much for all 4 gold 2 wings?


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Dec 9 2010, 01:11 PM~19284639
> *we have some  raw knock offs & wire wheel HUBS  for sale
> 
> and wire wheel hub's  RAW no holes
> $300 set of knock offs  RAW shipped anywhere
> $ 350 Chrome shipped anywhere US CHROME PLATED
> $ 160 raw hubs  shipped anywhere
> 951 360 8500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 9 2010, 10:51 PM~19290059
> *i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $250 or $150 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly for  $100. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont forget homies still have zenith style knock-offs for sale and zenith 2 1/2 and 2 1/4 size chips can ship anywhere beat anybodies price on layitlow.


----------



## McBain

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 8 2010, 08:12 PM~19278005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right side
> NEW
> 25 shipped
> *


do you still have ,if so i would like to buy it


----------



## WAGON62




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

i got these check my feedback......................


----------



## bonediggetie

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 28 2011, 08:51 AM~19978666
> *i got these check my feedback......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the 2right side shark fins?are they gold? But just faded?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by bonediggetie_@Feb 28 2011, 11:44 PM~19985660
> *the 2right side shark fins?are they gold? But just faded?
> *


pm sent


----------



## DanielDucati

Selling Zenith Hex knock offs with tool...Super Clean....all 4 have Zenith logo engraved......make offer shipped......Paypal accepted only.....


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 1 2011, 02:54 PM~19990820
> *Selling Zenith Hex knock offs with tool...Super Clean....all 4 have Zenith logo engraved......make offer shipped......Paypal accepted only.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEVER KNEW ZENITH MADE HEXES...PM ME A PRICE MY BOY IS LOOKIN 4 SUM


----------



## El Greengo

:biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 1 2011, 06:54 PM~19990820
> *Selling Zenith Hex knock offs with tool...Super Clean....all 4 have Zenith logo engraved......make offer shipped......Paypal accepted only.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## fantamonte

P.S. I DON'T HAVE PAYPAL THOUGH!! [/b]


----------



## blue thunder

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 2 2011, 11:21 PM~20003905
> *
> Make me a offer for both!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pm sent


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by blue thunder_@Mar 3 2011, 04:56 AM~20004999
> *Pm sent
> *


PM SENT BACK!  :biggrin:


----------



## bonediggetie

Tool is the F-N shit got one for 3bar and one for 2bar Knockoffs! I hate seeing rims with bent spokes cuz some fuck nut can't hit his knokoff on with out missing 2or3 times  well that tool is the answer it takes the hammer right out of there hands! Good tool homie TTT


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by bonediggetie_@Mar 3 2011, 07:12 PM~20010461
> *Tool is the F-N shit got one for 3bar and one for 2bar Knockoffs! I hate seeing rims with bent spokes cuz some fuck nut can't hit his knokoff on with out missing 2or3 times   well that tool is the answer it takes the hammer right out of there hands! Good tool homie TTT
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## 83_elco

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 2 2011, 10:21 PM~20003905
> * P.S. I DON'T HAVE PAYPAL THOUGH!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 9 2010, 10:51 PM~19290059
> *i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $250 or $150 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly for  $100. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT for the solid brass knock off's


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 28 2011, 06:51 AM~19978666
> *i got these check my feedback......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the single chrome two wing?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 4 2011, 01:04 PM~20014819
> *How much for the single chrome two wing?
> *


PM SENT HOMIE.......................


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 28 2011, 07:51 AM~19978666
> *i got these check my feedback......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHROME 2 BAR SHARK-FIN WITH CHIP RECESS RIGHT SIDE IS SOLD....................


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 4 2011, 12:41 PM~20015014
> *CHROME 2 BAR SHARK-FIN WITH CHIP RECESS RIGHT SIDE IS SOLD....................
> *


Yes sir  good doing buisness with you :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo

:thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 2 2011, 10:21 PM~20003905
> * P.S. I DON'T HAVE PAYPAL THOUGH!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


  :biggrin:


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 2 2011, 10:21 PM~20003905
> *SALE PENDING ON KNOCK OFF'S
> STILL GOT TOOL!!!*


----------



## ocsupreme85




----------



## 209impala

I have 4 Hex k/o's, driver quality only problem w/ set is 3 are lefts and 1 is a right  I bought a set of wheels and this is what I ended up with, I want to get rid of these as a set. I also have 1 Zenith stlye k/o Left side w/chip recess. This K/o will clean up nice and has no major hammer marks. I also have 2 left side adapters. PM me if interested in any of the items


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 7 2011, 12:38 AM~20032176
> *I have 4 Hex k/o's, driver quality only problem w/ set is 3 are lefts and 1 is a right   I bought a set of wheels and this is what I ended up with, I want to get rid of these as a set. I also have 1 Zenith stlye k/o Left side w/chip recess. This K/o will clean up nice and has no major hammer marks. I also have 2 left side adapters. PM me if interested in any of the items
> 
> 
> *


damn I need one of the Zenith style but a right side


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 6 2011, 12:49 PM~20028257
> *Still got tool make me an offer!!!!</span>*


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 1 2011, 03:54 PM~19990820
> *Selling Zenith Hex knock offs with tool...Super Clean....all 4 have Zenith logo engraved......make offer shipped......Paypal accepted only.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These Knock Offs are already Sold! :thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 7 2011, 05:45 PM~20038073
> *Still got tool make me an offer!!!!</span>*</span>
> [/b]


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 4 2011, 12:14 PM~20014864
> *PM SENT HOMIE.......................
> *


YOU GET IT YET?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 10 2011, 11:04 AM~20058599
> *YOU GET IT YET?
> *


NOT YET HOMIE, I'LL CHECK AFTER WORK. IT SHOULD BE HERE


----------



## 209impala

I NEED (1) RIGHT SIDE "DAYTON 2 EAR K/O W/ CHIP RECESS AND NEEDS TO BE GOLD. HIT ME UP IF YOU GOT 1 FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

OG Early 3 Bar Zentih KO's w/chips..... early spoke hook style and 2 1/2 larger chip

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20069943


----------



## G-TIMES 559

ANY1 HAVE SINGLE CLEAN GOLD FLUTED GOLD DAYTON K/O'S (SHARK FINS) :biggrin:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Mar 12 2011, 10:42 PM~20077850
> *ANY1 HAVE SINGLE CLEAN GOLD FLUTED GOLD DAYTON K/O'S (SHARK FINS) :biggrin:
> *


I got these, I know there not clean, but they are gold. :happysad:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by LOW68CHEVY_@Mar 12 2011, 07:59 PM~20077977
> *I got these, I know there not clean, but they are gold.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks anyways bro...i got 2 like that right side already but they are like new..need the 2 left side like those or 2 right side just like those non chip recessed


----------



## hstntx713

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 9 2011, 12:19 AM~19544568
> *GOT THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the adapters?


----------



## hstntx713

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Jan 12 2011, 02:19 PM~19575523
> *Two almost new right side China knock offs
> 
> make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for 1


----------



## El Greengo

:biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by LOW68CHEVY_@Mar 12 2011, 09:59 PM~20077977
> *I got these, I know there not clean, but they are gold.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damn i need one like that but left side. how much for one anywayz?. could use it for a 5th maybe....


----------



## LOW68CHEVY

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Mar 16 2011, 09:42 PM~20109036
> *damn i need one  like that but left side. how much for one anywayz?. could use it for a 5th maybe....
> *


I'll sell them both for 40 shipped.


----------



## tropicalpunch

HAVE SET OF REAL DAYTON HEX HEAD KNOCK OFFS,HAS A COUPLE SCRATCHES BUT OVERALL NICE,COMES WITH KNOCK OFF TOOL,$225.00 obo


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 2 2011, 10:21 PM~20003905
> *ko's sold, tool sold   :biggrin:*


----------



## El Greengo

:biggrin:


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 9 2010, 10:51 PM~19290059
> *i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $250 or $150 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly for  $100. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still have 1 set of the zenith 2 bar smoothy. and plenty of 2 1/2" chips


----------



## reneehernand

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 8 2011, 10:19 PM~19544568
> *GOT THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do u still got these? If so how much for the set?


----------



## MR.50

looking for a clean set of two bar knockoffs pm me a price and a clear picture


----------



## Lil_Rob00

anyone have smooth dome knock offs in good condition either gold or chrome need left and right sides


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Apr 6 2011, 08:04 PM~20278038
> *anyone have smooth dome knock offs in good condition either gold or chrome need left and right sides
> *



orale Rob what you building give me a call bro!


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 9 2010, 10:51 PM~19290059
> *i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $250 PACKAGE DEAL or $200 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly for  $100 except the colord in bicintials. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## ocsupreme85

any one got some lead hammers?


----------



## ocsupreme85

4 SALE OR TRADE FOR ALL CHROME


----------



## baggedout81

^^^Old Sinister KO


----------



## El Greengo

:biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE

here are 2 hex caps, never used 1 left, 1 right. shipped price is $75.00 in the 48 states.


----------



## red chev

i need some universal 5 lug adapters!!! paypal ready..lmk :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE

TTT


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 12 2011, 04:32 PM~20321654
> *i need some universal 5 lug adapters!!! paypal ready..lmk :biggrin:
> *


hit me up.....................


----------



## GALAXY WIRE WHEELS

ALL KING OF K/OFFS CHROME, USED BUT GOOD CIDITIONS $ 5 EACH PLUS SHIPPING .


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by GALAXY WIRE WHEELS_@Apr 14 2011, 07:45 AM~20336681
> *ALL KING OF K/OFFS CHROME,  USED BUT GOOD CIDITIONS  $ 5 EACH  PLUS SHIPPING .
> *


 :dunno: what the hell are you talking about????


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 12 2011, 05:32 PM~20321654
> *i need some universal 5 lug adapters!!! paypal ready..lmk :biggrin:
> *


pm sent.. and ready to box them up!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Apr 11 2011, 11:41 AM~20310881
> *4 SALE OR TRADE FOR ALL CHROME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 gone :biggrin:


----------



## buick_82

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 8 2011, 11:19 PM~19544568
> *GOT THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u still got these?


----------



## THE ONE

let me add these to the line up. shoot me some offers..

these are NEW never been on a car


















not bad...


















These are NEW too. only have a left and a right.


----------



## THE ONE

bump


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

Brand new RH side ..Only 1 .


----------



## FORGIVEN

THEY NEED TO BE GOLD PLATED AGAIN, "PM ME" ASKING 200 FOR BOTH SETS. LOCAL PICK UP IN LOS ANGELES OR BUYER PAYS FOR SHIPPING. ILL TRADE FOR SOME 13s chinas


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## titolokz

Need some star wire knock offs


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Apr 4 2011, 09:19 AM~20255389
> *still have 1 set of the zenith 2 bar smoothy. and plenty of 2 1/2" chips
> *


TTT


----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## E-Dizzle

TTT


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Apr 19 2011, 05:42 AM~20371415
> *Brand new RH side ..Only 1 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ocsupreme85

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 15 2011, 11:11 PM~20349650
> *gone  :biggrin:
> *


U GET EM ALRDY?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Apr 22 2011, 04:06 PM~20397753
> *U GET EM ALRDY?
> *


 yessir got em yesterday. thanks alot bro!


----------



## southside groovin

got these brand new chinas. never been on a car and never had grease on the threads. $100 shipped firm, but would really rather trade for brand new or NICE used straight 2 bar with chip recess or hex with chip recess. pm me cuz i dont come in here very much...


----------



## mr gonzalez

need knock offs pm me anybody


----------



## BluMagik7

Got These For Sale Post Offers


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 9 2010, 10:51 PM~19290059
> *i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $250 PACKAGE DEAL or $200 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly for  $100. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## ocsupreme85

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 24 2011, 01:19 AM~20406340
> *yessir got em yesterday. thanks alot bro!
> *


COO! I ENDED UP GETTIN A SET OF 13'S WITH 1 DIFF K.O. N I USED ONE OF THE K.O'S I GOT FROM U CUZ THEY WERE THE SAME :biggrin:


----------



## ruedogg8

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Apr 16 2011, 04:32 AM~20351121
> *let me add these to the line up.  shoot me some offers..
> 
> these are NEW never been on a car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are NEW too. only have a left and a right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the last 2 shipped to 98029???


----------



## red chev

got these..i'll trade for some knock off's with the chip recess or knock offs with chips..2 bars..lmk...they thing is their a ford pattern..lol..


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 26 2011, 01:43 PM~20423502
> *How much for the last 2 shipped to 98029???
> *


pm sent


----------



## 8t4mc

Got 5 in brand new condition.
100.00 
these 2 are drivers side


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Apr 25 2011, 09:50 PM~20419656
> *COO! I ENDED UP GETTIN A SET OF 13'S WITH 1 DIFF K.O. N I USED ONE OF THE K.O'S I GOT FROM U CUZ THEY WERE THE SAME :biggrin:
> *



coo bro  glad we could make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

1 right side 24k gold.. 20.00


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 19 2011, 10:37 PM~20377974
> *THEY NEED TO BE GOLD PLATED AGAIN, "PM ME" ASKING 200 FOR BOTH SETS. LOCAL PICK UP IN LOS ANGELES OR BUYER PAYS FOR SHIPPING. ILL TRADE FOR SOME 13s chinas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still got these


----------



## APACHERX3

BEST OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COMPLETE SET.........(4) TOTAL NEVER BEEN ON A CAR








NO LOW-BALLERS


----------



## smokes805

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 3 2011, 08:46 PM~20479868
> *BEST OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COMPLETE SET.........(4) TOTAL NEVER BEEN ON A CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO LOW-BALLERS
> *


WHATS THE TICKET?


----------



## bonediggetie

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 3 2011, 10:46 PM~20479868
> *BEST OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COMPLETE SET.........(4) TOTAL NEVER BEEN ON A CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO LOW-BALLERS
> *


2x what's the ticket??


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 3 2011, 08:46 PM~20479868
> *BEST OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COMPLETE SET.........(4) TOTAL NEVER BEEN ON A CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO LOW-BALLERS
> *


How much are these


----------



## ESEROB

> BEST OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COMPLETE SET.........(4) TOTAL NEVER BEEN ON A CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO LOW-BALLERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS THE TICKET?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x what's the ticket??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much are these
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*HOW MUCH ARE YOU ASKING ESE *_
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.50

looking for a clean set of two bar knockoffs with chip recess pm me a price and a clear picture


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@May 5 2011, 10:33 PM~20494821
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>NO REAL OFFERS MADE ERE..............ONE FOOLIO SAID $250*
> SO WHAT YOU GOT ERE


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 6 2011, 07:18 AM~20496398
> *NO REAL OFFERS MADE ERE..............ONE FOOLIO SAID $250
> SO WHAT YOU GOT ERE
> *


If that deal don't go threw I got $200 on it


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@May 6 2011, 09:29 AM~20496758
> *If that deal don't go threw I got $200 on it
> *


DID YOU MEAN $200 ON TOP OF THE $250


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 3 2011, 07:46 PM~20479868
> *BEST OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COMPLETE SET.........(4) TOTAL NEVER BEEN ON A CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO LOW-BALLERS
> *


300 shipped


----------



## heck85

Any one have the Chevy bowtie knockoffs...........lmk pm me


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 8 2011, 04:48 PM~20509174
> *300 shipped
> *


got a offer for 350 anyone else :biggrin:


----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 9 2011, 06:41 AM~20512866
> *got a offer for 350 anyone else :biggrin:
> *


325 shipped final offer


----------



## individualsbox

i got these singles 

pm me if you see one u need info on..

$15-25 each shipped
some are new


2 bar straight
with hole

















i have left side single spinners
hex left side only
20 left only ( new)
no recess for chip





























misc
gold ko's
lmk if you are interested in any
some new some used...

































misc 
chrome ko's

lmk if interested in any
some new some used


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 3 2011, 08:46 PM~20479868
> *BEST OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COMPLETE SET.........(4) TOTAL NEVER BEEN ON A CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO LOW-BALLERS
> *


doesnt dayton still sell these ?


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Apr 19 2011, 05:42 AM~20371415
> *Brand new RH side ..Only 1 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$25.00 shipped


----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 10 2011, 10:28 AM~20522282
> *doesnt dayton still sell these ?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: THEY CHANGE THE STYLE


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@May 10 2011, 06:25 PM~20525282
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  THEY  CHANGE  THE  STYLE
> *


well what do they offer as of right now ???


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Apr 16 2011, 06:32 AM~20351121
> *let me add these to the line up.  shoot me some offers..
> 
> these are NEW never been on a car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are NEW too. only have a left and a right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still availble


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Apr 24 2011, 11:46 AM~20408518
> *got these brand new chinas. never been on a car and never had grease on the threads. $100 shipped firm, but would really rather trade for brand new or NICE used straight 2 bar with chip recess or hex with chip recess. pm me cuz i dont come in here very much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still got these. 90 shipped


----------



## SJ RIDER

$250 (4) BRAND NEW ZENITH K/O WITH CHIPS


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 3 2011, 09:46 PM~20479868
> *BEST OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COMPLETE SET.........(4) TOTAL NEVER BEEN ON A CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO LOW-BALLERS
> *


BEST OFFER AT $400


----------



## brownie_602

got these but i need 6 lug these 5 lug willing to trade the adapters for 4 6 lug ones and cash and the knock offs also for sale or trade lookin for some hexagon ko's

dnt have to be new but in good condition 

i have 2 white and 1 red adapter 












hit me up on my celly kuz i hardly get on this topic


602 472 5266


----------



## El Greengo

:0


> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@May 16 2011, 09:01 PM~20566992
> *$250  (4) BRAND NEW ZENITH K/O WITH CHIPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## Wicked Wayz

> _Originally posted by heck85_@May 8 2011, 11:03 PM~20512007
> *Any one have the Chevy bowtie knockoffs...........lmk  pm me
> *


I got more then enough sets u still lookin? Here's some pics


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/45718662.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/36143932.jpg/


----------



## latinxs

still looking for 3 bar recess chrome or gold almost new shape.


----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 16 2011, 09:00 PM~20567668
> *BEST OFFER AT $400
> *


im good homie


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@May 17 2011, 08:36 PM~20574086
> *im  good  homie
> *


----------



## SPOOK82




----------



## SJ RIDER

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@May 16 2011, 07:01 PM~20566992
> * :biggrin: $250  (4) BRAND NEW ZENITH K/O WITH CHIPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrm4155

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 16 2011, 07:08 PM~20566402
> *still got these. 90 shipped
> *


i got 75 that i can send now, will u take 75? my bad on the low ball


----------



## southside groovin

southside groovin said:


> got these brand new chinas. never been on a car and never had grease on the threads. $100 shipped firm, but would really rather trade for brand new or NICE used straight 2 bar with chip recess or hex with chip recess. pm me cuz i dont come in here very much...


still got these $90 shipped or trade for what i need. never been on a car and never been touched by a tool or hammer


----------



## 2twin

Need a real Zenith knockoff from back n the day 1986 n back


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/305064-Dayton-ko-s-100.00-o.b.o


----------



## BIG MARC

Sold


----------



## MR.50

45 bucks plus shipping


----------



## 6t5DROP

GOT THESE FOR SALE 350.00+ SHIPPING


----------



## ralph9577

6t5DROP said:


> GOT THESE FOR SALE 350.00+ SHIPPING


:wow::wow::wow::wow::bowrofl: thats for the whole set right?


----------



## 6t5DROP

ralph9577 said:


> :wow::wow::wow::wow::bowrofl: thats for the whole set right?


MY BAD YEAH FOR THE SET THE OTHER THREE ARE STILL WRAPED UP ..............................


----------



## Ragtop Ted

6t5DROP said:


> GOT THESE FOR SALE 350.00+ SHIPPING


Nice


----------



## 6t5DROP

Ragtop Ted said:


> Nice


 
:yes:.........:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

6t5DROP said:


> GOT THESE FOR SALE 350.00+ SHIPPING


any bent ears? that 1 top pic looks to have the chrome stressed or cracking frome being bent( on the right ear)


----------



## Ant63ss

MR.59 said:


> any bent ears? that 1 top pic looks to have the chrome stressed or cracking frome being bent( on the right ear)


 He said in another topic that they are brand new from wire wheel king...probably just the angle/reflection. Thats a good price on those with those chips. Tried to get him to sell me just the chips. He wouldn't go for it.:nono::nosad::tears:


----------



## fatboybuick

Does anyone have a set of knock offs any style for the larger spline adaptors, I got a set of chinas I believe 23" that I need to use, 2 wing shark fins prefered. thanks


----------



## 6t5DROP

MR.59 said:


> any bent ears? that 1 top pic looks to have the chrome stressed or cracking frome being bent( on the right ear)


 
like Ant said they are brand new never been hit with the hammer..... just this one was hand tightend to see how it looked..... good eyes bro I had to go pull it out again to see :wow: for myself it was a reflection or something :dunno:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT!


----------



## bonediggetie

Got this both are right sides gold new never used 30$each shipped http:// 
[IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1106/IMAG0710.jpg








[/IMG]


----------



## monte88carlo

im looking for a right side one of these


----------



## 62ssrag

62ssrag said:


> i got these zenith k-o's with chips asking $250 PACKAGE DEAL or $200 without chips. i can sell chips seperatly for $100. i'm located in O.C. prefer to do transaction in person. pm if intersted.


got some more 2 way smoothie knock- offs unplated raw solid brass and zenith chips hit me thru pm


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

SINGLE knockoffs for sale.

2 NEW chrome smooth top hex knockoffs, both are LEFT side. The one in top pic is excellent, the one in the second pic has a tiny chrome chip and light scratches from being moved around in a box. only 2 for sale, 3rd one is gone in the next 3 pics.










tiny chip at the bottom





























Here's some more pics. #3, #5, and #6 are all RIGHT side chrome with recess. I'd rate 2 of them at 8.5/10 and the other with chrome chipped at 6/10. Thats just glue from chips that were removed on the recess. 

#4 is a RIGHT side, #1 and #2 are LEFT side


----------



## Padilla 505

Gold DogEar Ds Brand New


----------



## DKM ATX

Padilla 505 said:


> View attachment 331646
> Gold DogEar Ds Brand New


Whats the ticket?


----------



## BRASIL

APACHERX3 said:


> BEST OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COMPLETE SET.........(4) TOTAL NEVER BEEN ON A CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO LOW-BALLERS


 still got those?


----------



## CaliLiving

anyone got a gold fluted dayton 3 wing knock off? doesnt have to be clean just not all bent up


----------



## latinxs

*bottom set two bar straight closer pic please*



62ssrag said:


> got some more 2 way smoothie knock- offs unplated raw solid brass and zenith chips hit me thru pm


 The last one in the pic two bar straight better pics and price shipped to 83687 no chipps


----------



## Bart

Got these 3 kos for sale, make offer. 2 left, 1 right.


----------



## bullet_lok

I NEED SUM ZENITH STYLE KO'S STR8 BARS...
ANYONE HAVE SUM FOR SALE???


----------



## jman21

*3 gold fluted*

were u looking for 3 wing gold fluted.. I have them part of a set of 15 all gold. .will be posting pic in about 3 days or so.. If the price is right I might just sell the 3 wing fluted all gold knock offs.


----------



## CaliLiving

jman21 said:


> were u looking for 3 wing gold fluted.. I have them part of a set of 15 all gold. .will be posting pic in about 3 days or so.. If the price is right I might just sell the 3 wing fluted all gold knock offs.


Pm sent


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Looking for smooth dome knock offs in either chrome or gold good condition


----------



## bonediggetie

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Looking for smooth dome knock offs in either chrome or gold good condition


Smooth dome?? Like in a bullet stile or just any knokoff that's smooth??


----------



## Ragtop Ted

JustRite said:


> Astro Supreme spinner caps...super rare $150 each +ship 1 cap has small chip on underside of wing.Others are in various condition.2 are stripped,no finish waiting to be plated.


----------



## baggedout81

Bart said:


> Got these 3 kos for sale, make offer. 2 left, 1 right.


PM me


----------



## Lil_Rob00

bonediggetie said:


> Smooth dome?? Like in a bullet stile or just any knokoff that's smooth??


 Bullet style smooth


----------



## southside groovin

southside groovin said:


> got these brand new chinas. never been on a car and never had grease on the threads. $100 shipped firm, but would really rather trade for brand new or NICE used straight 2 bar with chip recess or hex with chip recess. pm me cuz i dont come in here very much...


cmon guys $90 shipped or trade for what i need... theyre BRAND NEW never even touched adapters. chrome is a 10...


----------



## 87'luxury

lookin for some all chrome REAL DAYTON 3 wing knockoffs with or without chips so long as it has inserts for the chips to buy like these.... i only have 2 right side knock offs and searching for the other 2.... i dont care if you have one or the whole set i jus want them.... let me know homies, please reply with a pm or post....


----------



## JustRite

Ragtop Ted said:


>


sup Theo


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

click on below
5 zenith wire wheels super swept knock offs spinners | eBay


----------



## Bart

i got these 3 way dayton kos with small chip insert, make offer


----------



## Yuhaten63

I'm looking for some hex knock off anybody small hex anybody looking to get the set only in chrome


----------



## baggedout81

aztlan_d said:


> I'm looking for some hex knock off anybody small hex anybody looking to get the set only in chrome


I might be getting a set in the next couple days i'll let go pretty cheap


----------



## FPEREZII

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> click on below
> 5 zenith wire wheels super swept knock offs spinners | eBay


  Nice!


----------



## 87'luxury

Bart said:


> i got these 3 way dayton kos with small chip insert, make offer


$50 ??


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Shoot me a pm if interested


----------



## TxGalaxie64

any body got a wrench for a 10 sided dimond k/o?
if so how much shipped to 77095?
pm


----------



## Bart

87'luxury said:


> $50 ??


sale is pending, il keep u posted.


----------



## 87'luxury

Bart said:


> sale is pending, il keep u posted.


Alright homie, jus let me know


----------



## Bart

87'luxury said:


> Alright homie, jus let me know


 they sold, locally....


----------



## 87'luxury

Bart said:


> they sold, locally....


Alright, all good homie, I'll keep on that search...


----------



## mashingbumper

Bart said:


>


looking for a set of these but with that big chip insert if you got any pm me


----------



## DKM ATX

Looking for chrome Dog Ear Dayton ko's


----------



## bonediggetie

bonediggetie said:


> Got this both are right sides gold new never used 30$each shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


. Still got these


----------



## AztecWarrior

WHAT'S THE BRAND?


----------



## Bart

Bart said:


> Got these 3 kos for sale, make offer. 2 left, 1 right.


sold...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Bart said:


> sold...


 Thanks homie....it was cool meeting u


----------



## hangingloose_4u

_*New ...never used Gold Dayton 2 wing dog ear..... Only this 1 for sale.... $50 shipped
*_


----------



## bonediggetie

bonediggetie said:


> Got this both are right sides gold new never used 30$each shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





AztecWarrior said:


> WHAT'S THE BRAND?


Chinas homie I only have 1 2bar straight and one shark fin knokoff the pic of that one is a few pages back


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I have these I'll take 55 shipped not in the best condition but not the worst either pm me if interested


----------



## TxGalaxie64

anybody reworked knock-off or adaptor threads?


----------



## ILLVILLE

Need one of these in new condition - OG wire two bar dome (driverside) PM ME


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Bart said:


> Got these 3 kos for sale, make offer. 2 left, 1 right.


 Again....thanks for the ko's homie......does anyone have one right ko like these....I need it to complete the set.....PM if u do.....thanks in advance


----------



## Wicked Wayz

*Have almost anyones you need.. Gold too.. More pics coming.. LMK*


----------



## Wicked Wayz

forgot to mention these are not dayton. I have a set of Gold Stamped Hexs with white dayton chips for sale also though


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Wicked Wayz said:


>


 How much for a single two wing fin right side shipped to 92881


----------



## baggedout81

Gota closer pic of the 2 bar shart fin thats layin on the floor?Need 1 left side


----------



## NVS65SS

hangingloose_4u said:


> _*New ...never used Gold Dayton 2 wing dog ear..... Only this 1 for sale.... $50 shipped
> *_


What's up, are these still up for grabs???


----------



## hangingloose_4u

NVS65SS said:


> What's up, are these still up for grabs???


_*I STILL HAVE IT*_


----------



## Big Body Caddi

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie

make offer


----------



## Big nene 1

tpimuncie said:


> make offer


 Where you located, and how much?


----------



## tpimuncie

Big nene 1 said:


> Where you located, and how much?


 Nor cal, Make an offer homie but look at pic, 3 lefts one right. Pm an offerThey have never been hit with a hammer


----------



## porky79

im looking for a set of hex knockoffs. let me know


----------



## Wicked Wayz

porky79 said:


> im looking for a set of hex knockoffs. let me know


 Chrome or gold? I got some with the white Dayton chips. Will post a pic if interested. Lmk


----------



## porky79

Wicked Wayz said:


> Chrome or gold? I got some with the white Dayton chips. Will post a pic if interested. Lmk


CHROME BE GOOD HOMIE U GOT PICS


----------



## Padilla 505

make me a offer.. wont box them up till deal is made in case you need more pics

SOLD!!!


----------



## Padilla 505

SOLD!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Padilla 505 said:


> View attachment 349786


Shoot me a PM with ho mush you want for them..
Are they New or Used??


----------



## Padilla 505

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Shoot me a PM with ho mush you want for them..
> Are they New or Used??


NEW


----------



## Padilla 505

SOLD!!!! thanks Bonediggetie Also have a set of new gold two wing with blue porecalin chip


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

Padilla 505 said:


> SOLD!!!! thanks Bonediggetie Also have a set of new gold two wing with blue porecalin chip


 Can u post picture?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> View attachment 349785


got some chrome ones like this willing to sell pm me offers i will post pics very nice fresh chrome


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

Padilla 505 said:


> View attachment 349785
> 
> make me a offer.. wont box them up till deal is made in case you need more pics
> 
> SOLD!!!


some of these since pic didnt work


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

Bowtie Legacy said:


> some of these since pic didnt work


wtf pic dont work ok dog ears dayton chrome


----------



## Padilla 505

Padilla 505 said:


> SOLD!!!! thanks Bonediggetie Also have a set of new gold two wing with blue porecalin chip


will do going to sell a set of triple gold 72 Ds and a set of chrome 88 and a set of 15x10 72 ds


----------



## porky79

ttt


----------



## 70 on 72s

lokking for one dayton dogear smooth left side chrome or gold doesnt matter gonna get them replated


----------



## tpimuncie

New set of 4 275 shipped


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

bump


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

APACHERX3 said:


> BEST OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COMPLETE SET.........(4) TOTAL NEVER BEEN ON A CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO LOW-BALLERS


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

Padilla 505 said:


> SOLD!!!! thanks Bonediggetie Also have a set of new gold two wing with blue porecalin chip


HOW MUCH FOR THE BLUE DATON CHIPS? PM ME


----------



## ESEROB

Wicked Wayz said:


>


PM ME IF YOU STILL GOT THE GOLD 2 TWINS 4 SALE


----------



## 13OZKAR

LOOKING FOR DAYTON PORCELAIN CHIPS, MUST BE IN TOP SHAPE...BLUE, WHITE, RED, CHERRY RED N BUTTER-SCOTCH YELLOW!!!


----------



## mr gonzalez

*looking for adapthers*

I am looking for the white adapthers


----------



## McBain

*dayton chips*



13OZKAR said:


> LOOKING FOR DAYTON PORCELAIN CHIPS, MUST BE IN TOP SHAPE...BLUE, WHITE, RED, CHERRY RED N BUTTER-SCOTCH YELLOW!!!


 i got three in geat shape and one that has a chip 80.00 if interested white ones


----------



## mr gonzalez

*how much for just one*

i am interstead


----------



## MR.50

Bart said:


> i got these 3 way dayton kos with small chip insert, make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE 75 ?


----------



## 13OZKAR

McBain said:


> i got three in geat shape and one that has a chip 80.00 if interested white ones


PM SENT


----------



## DKM ATX

Padilla 505 said:


> View attachment 349785
> 
> make me a offer.. wont box them up till deal is made in case you need more pics
> 
> SOLD!!!


I need some Chrome ones


----------



## porky79

TTT


----------



## MR.59

any super swept 3 bars out there?
must be nice
looking for zenith chips


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

tpimuncie said:


> New set of 4 275 shipped


 Hey if you still have. The knock offs for sell please call me at 1-408-314-4686


----------



## Mr Solorio

Looking for a set of 4, 2 bar Dayton knockoffs chrome pm me thanx


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

looking for dayton metal or porcelain chips, bacl or orange/gold with gold eagel. have NOS Roadster chips for sale/trade


----------



## 70 on 72s

for sale
true dayton octagons



















asking 125 obo


----------



## 70 on 72s

Sold


----------



## vintage1976

have a set of ching chang knock offs with caddy chips, there in great shape not all beat to shit, leave em black or paint to match your car

165 plus shipping


----------



## vintage1976

TTT


----------



## 53CHEVY'S

REAL Dayton Knock Offs in Dayton boxes. Have a set of 4, make offers if interested. New, never been out of boxes except this one to take picture.


----------



## porky79

ANYBODY GOT HEX KO'S????


----------



## smiley602

Wicked Wayz said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE DIAMOND KNOCK OFFS NEXT TO THE THREE WAYS UP ON TOP SHIPPED TO 85301


----------



## El Greengo

Wicked Wayz said:


>


 pm Price on 2 wing with the hole in it for right side shipped to 46227!!!!


----------



## DanielDucati

These are china knock offs with Plastic Dayton Chips.........All Dayton Knock Offs are Stamped Casted on the back of every knock offs they make with "Dayton" and a 4 number digit........just to clear up any confusion..



53CHEVY'S said:


> REAL Dayton Knock Offs in Dayton boxes. Have a set of 4, make offers if interested. New, never been out of boxes except this one to take picture.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

vintage1976 said:


> have a set of ching chang knock offs with caddy chips, there in great shape not all beat to shit, leave em black or paint to match your car
> 
> 165 plus shipping


a bro those knock off a cap or the emblem engraved in , because im looking for some engraved one if not how much for some solid chrome one i be intrested in those


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## 53CHEVY'S

DanielDucati said:


> These are china knock offs with Plastic Dayton Chips.........All Dayton Knock Offs are Stamped Casted on the back of every knock offs they make with "Dayton" and a 4 number digit........just to clear up any confusion..[/QUO
> 
> I will take a new picture and post up. But your right, and they are stamped on the side and I think if I remember, on the back side. Again, I will post pictures. Thanks for clearing up confusion. I had these pictures on my computer for a long time and should have taken pictures of all 4 and of all sides.


----------



## Galaxywirewheels

$ 70 shipped ( knock offs only )


----------



## Wicked Wayz

smiley602 said:


> Wicked Wayz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR THE DIAMOND KNOCK OFFS NEXT TO THE THREE WAYS UP ON TOP SHIPPED TO 85301
> 
> 
> 
> Pmd
Click to expand...


----------



## Wicked Wayz

davidw77 said:


> pm Price on 2 wing with the hole in it for right side shipped to 46227!!!!


 Pm sent


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

looking for smooth chrome bullets


----------



## carmar634

How much for the gold 2 ear shiped to 91978? Thanks


----------



## JINXED32

porky79 said:


> ANYBODY GOT HEX KO'S????


HERE YOU GO


----------



## 63 VERT

Galaxywirewheels said:


> $ 70 shipped ( knock offs only )
> View attachment 362391


 Pm sent


----------



## ss63panic

53CHEVY'S said:


> REAL Dayton Knock Offs in Dayton boxes. Have a set of 4, make offers if interested. New, never been out of boxes except this one to take picture.





you still got these pm me


----------



## tonelocz559

I want the ones with no holes how much ?


davidw77 said:


> pm Price on 2 wing with the hole in it for right side shipped to 46227!!!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

I need a set of 2 wings or hexes pm me with price. Also 2 adapters.


----------



## JINXED32

~Purple Haze~ said:


> I need a set of 2 wings or hexes pm me with price. Also 2 adapters.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/314152-brand-new-hex-knock-offs-chip-insert.html

HEWRE YOU GO


----------



## bullet one

] $80 bucks Dayton 3 bar SOLD


----------



## showtimeduecerag

GOT A SET OF BRAND NEW LOCKING ZENITH LOCING KO WITH BLACK CHIP AND BLACK RING 500. PM IF INTERSTED


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## porky79

JINXED32 said:


> HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> View attachment 363021
> View attachment 363022
> View attachment 363023


u got the tool for them


----------



## showtimeduecerag

showtimeduecerag said:


> GOT A SET OF BRAND NEW LOCKING ZENITH LOCING KO WITH BLACK CHIP AND BLACK RING 500. PM IF INTERSTED


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Looking for some knockoffs to complete 4 of the sets i have. 


Need 2 RIGHT side chrome 3 bar DAYTON knockoffs with smooth top. Prefer NEW or close to new.



Need 2 RIGHT side gold 2 bar straight with chip recess. Or possilbe complete set of 4 for the right price.

Need to match these












Need 2 LEFT side chrome Hex with chip recess.

like these











Need 1 RIGHT side smooth chrome hex.


----------



## JINXED32

porky79 said:


> u got the tool for them


yes i do


----------



## 63 VERT

bullet one said:


> ] $80 bucks Dayton 3 bar SOLD


 Same day shipping. Great seller


----------



## 209impala

LOOKING FOR 1- *GOLD* *DAYTON* 2 WING DOG EAR, SHARK FIN WHATEVER YOU WANT TO CALL EM. IN GOOD CONDITION AND W/ CHIP RECESS. PAYPAL READY PM PRICE. THANKS


----------



## FREAKY TALES

209impala said:


> LOOKING FOR 1- *GOLD* *DAYTON* 2 WING DOG EAR, SHARK FIN WHATEVER YOU WANT TO CALL EM. IN GOOD CONDITION AND W/ CHIP RECESS. PAYPAL READY PM PRICE. THANKS


this are 2 different kos youre talking about. also, what side?


----------



## Bart

I NEED one Right side dog ear chrome recessed, new.. if anyone has one layin around pm me price, thanks. or does anybody know if i can order just one from dayton?...


----------



## 63 VERT

Bart said:


> I NEED one Right side dog ear chrome recessed, new.. if anyone has one layin around pm me price, thanks. or does anybody know if i can order just one from dayton?...


 Yes you can buy only 1.Last time I called they said 65 each plus shipping


----------



## Bart

63 VERT said:


> Yes you can buy only 1.Last time I called they said 65 each plus shipping


Cool. Thanks


----------



## USF '63

I Need / WTB a Chrome LEFT SIDE ZENITH STYLE knock off recessed for chip. New or Used.... If you have 2 Lefts I will buy both

This style


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt

GET THAT EXTRA BREAD SELL THEM KNOCK-OFF'S


----------



## Mr...Chido

How much u wan for thoos


----------



## porky79

ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo

Trade for set of knock offs zenith style new or used


----------



## Big Body Caddi

I got knockoffs and adaptors for sale send me a pm an shoot me an offer


----------



## sj_sharx4

I am looking for one right side knockoff to complete my set. I am also interested in buying complete sets or damaged single knockoffs that are the same as the ones in the pic. PAYPAL or money order just pm me

They are zeniths and they take a 2.5" chip. These are the long ear ones "canted"


----------



## Diehard64

I'm looking 1 knock like these with mounting hardware on just the hardware. I have a set of 4 but no mounting hardware. Even if you 1 of the 3 mounting hardware I"m willing to buy it I can make more if I have 1 . Thanks


----------



## Ant63ss

I have two unused left side 3 wing knockoffs for sale. They are almost identical to Dayton 3 wings. The only difference is the Dayton wings come to a perfect square at the tip of the wings and these have sort of creases at the tips. Perfect to have as extras or even if you have two right side Dayton, the difference is hardly noticeable. 

Here they are, pm any offers:










Here is a comparison to the Dayton knockoff...Dayton is on the right:










Here is a close up of the tips of the wings...first the one for sale:










And now the Dayton:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

sj_sharx4 said:


> I am looking for one right side knockoff to complete my set. I am also interested in buying complete sets or damaged single knockoffs that are the same as the ones in the pic. PAYPAL or money order just pm me They are zeniths and they take a 2.5" chip. These are the long ear ones "canted"


 I have a few different colors og zenith 2.5 chips if interested hit me up Pm


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Big Body Caddi said:


> I got knockoffs and adaptors for sale send me a pm an shoot me an offer


SOLD!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

$100. PLUS SHIPPING COST... USED BUT NOT ROLLED ON STREET. JUST USED'M TO HOLD THE WHEELS ON FRAME... TOOL INCLUDED!


----------



## theheckler76

*ZENITH KO'S 5 SETS GET EM BEFORE THERE GONE!!! IF YOUR IN VEGAS FOR SS ILL MEET UP*

CHROME ZENITH CENTER HEX KO'S $250
CHROME ZENITH SMOOTH WITH GOLD EMBLEMS $350
CHROME ZENITH LOCKING WITH LASER ETCH & SERIAL NUMBER RINGS $450
BLACK ZENITH LOCKING WITH LASER ETCH & SERIAL NUMBER RINGS $450
CHROME ZENITH FULL ENGRAVED WITH GEAR WHEEL CHIPS $550
ALL ARE NEW!!! CALL OR TEXT MY CELL @702-487-2928
IF YOU GET 2 OR MORE SETS WILL TAKE $50 OFF


----------



## baggedout81

dam


----------



## ocsupreme85




----------



## southside groovin

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> $100. PLUS SHIPPING COST... USED BUT NOT ROLLED ON STREET. JUST USED'M TO HOLD THE WHEELS ON FRAME... TOOL INCLUDED!


trade ya some brand new smooth shark fins for them....


----------



## ocsupreme85

I might be sellin sum 2 wing recssed ko's i bought this july from galaxy


----------



## ocsupreme85




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

southside groovin said:


> trade ya some brand new smooth shark fins for them....


PM SENT!


----------



## edelmiro13

ocsupreme85 said:


> I might be sellin sum 2 wing recssed ko's i bought this july from galaxy


How much?


----------



## ocsupreme85

edelmiro13 said:


> How much?


70 bucks


----------



## 87'luxury

Ant63ss said:


> I have two unused left side 3 wing knockoffs for sale. They are almost identical to Dayton 3 wings. The only difference is the Dayton wings come to a perfect square at the tip of the wings and these have sort of creases at the tips. Perfect to have as extras or even if you have two right side Dayton, the difference is hardly noticeable.
> 
> Here they are, pm any offers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison to the Dayton knockoff...Dayton is on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the tips of the wings...first the one for sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the Dayton:





you still have these bro?


----------



## 63 VERT

Ttt


----------



## ocsupreme85




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ocsupreme85 said:


>





ocsupreme85 said:


> I might be sellin sum 2 wing recssed ko's i bought this july from galaxy





ocsupreme85 said:


> 70 bucks


*ANY TRADES FOR OTHER SPINNERS? I HAVE CHROME 2 BAR SMOOTHIES FOR TRADE... *


----------



## ocsupreme85

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *ANY TRADES FOR OTHER SPINNERS? I HAVE CHROME 2 BAR SMOOTHIES FOR TRADE... *


 4sale with out chips


----------



## ocsupreme85

Will trade for hex with recess


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

SOLD!


----------



## KC_Caddy

Galaxywirewheels said:


> $ 70 shipped ( knock offs only )
> View attachment 362391


Any more or better pics? Looks almost like two gold and two chrome but I'm guessing maybe that's just the lighting. Is that 70 shipped per or for the set?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

make offers on these....

singles:











complete set beat up:









complete set of thick 3 bar smoothies (faded gold):


----------



## Foolish818

Looking for black kos pm me


----------



## Big Juan

THE ONE said:


> let me add these to the line up. shoot me some offers..
> 
> these are NEW never been on a car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are NEW too. only have a left and a right.


How much shipped for the 2 wing sharks. Shipped to 79924.


----------



## Big Juan

How much do you want for these, shipped to 79924?


southside groovin said:


> got these brand new chinas. never been on a car and never had grease on the threads. $100 shipped firm, but would really rather trade for brand new or NICE used straight 2 bar with chip recess or hex with chip recess. pm me cuz i dont come in here very much...


----------



## Big Juan

How much shipped to 79924 for the 5 2 wing knock offs?


8t4mc said:


> Got 5 in brand new condition.
> 100.00
> these 2 are drivers side


----------



## NVS65SS

How much for the 3 bar smoothies? Are they "dayton" or "chinas"?


----------



## southside groovin

Big Juan said:


> How much do you want for these, shipped to 79924?


100 is really the best i can do bro. its gonna cost me $96.96 to get the set i want shipped to me. so figure that and whatever shipping costs and im losin money on them...


----------



## NVS65SS

HOW MUCH FOR THE 3 BAR SMOOTHIES? ARE THEY "DAYTON" OR "CHINAS"?



BrownAzt3ka said:


> make offers on these....
> 
> singles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete set beat up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete set of thick 3 bar smoothies (faded gold):


----------



## Big Juan

I want these homie, how much shipped to 79924?


southside groovin said:


> cmon guys $90 shipped or trade for what i need... theyre BRAND NEW never even touched adapters. chrome is a 10...


----------



## Big Juan

MR.50 said:


> 45 bucks plus shipping


Do you still have this set of knock offs? Pm me if you do homie.


----------



## Big Juan

PM me homie, I need these.


southside groovin said:


> still got these. 90 shipped


----------



## showtimeduecerag

500 PLUS SHIPPING. BRAND NEW LOCKING ZENITH KO


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

NVS65SS said:


> How much for the 3 bar smoothies? Are they "dayton" or "chinas"?





NVS65SS said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE 3 BAR SMOOTHIES? ARE THEY "DAYTON" OR "CHINAS"?



*THESE ARE NOT STAMPED ANYTHING... SO I WOULD ASSUME CHINAS.. PM SENT..*


----------



## JustCruisin

Anyone need these? Cheap.. I'd say 7 out of 10, all straight where the wrench goes.. just some tiny scratches


----------



## KC_Caddy

KC_Caddy said:


> Any more or better pics? Looks almost like two gold and two chrome but I'm guessing maybe that's just the lighting. Is that 70 shipped per or for the set?


Waiting on an answer if you want to sell them...


----------



## Foolish818

showtimeduecerag said:


> 500 PLUS SHIPPING. BRAND NEW LOCKING ZENITH KO
> View attachment 386830
> View attachment 386829


That's a lil pricey homie


----------



## lone star

showtimeduecerag said:


> 500 PLUS SHIPPING. BRAND NEW LOCKING ZENITH KO
> View attachment 386830
> View attachment 386829


good luck


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> good luck


X99999999999999:biggrin:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


>


Do those say " DAYTON " ! ! ! ! ?


----------



## fool2

$210 shipped priority in USA


----------



## TheBoyFromBromley

Looking for a set of new Chrome Hex KO's (2 left, 2 right) and wrench shipped to the UK. Chinas are fine. Been quoted $150, can you beat it?


----------



## brn2ridelo

Any two wing reccesed that will fit a 2-1/2 inch chip for sale


----------



## ryan7974

*NEED A SET Gold Dayton 2 wing dog ears *


----------



## hangingloose_4u

hangingloose_4u said:


> _*New ...never used Gold Dayton 2 wing dog ear..... Only this 1 for sale.... $50 shipped
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STILL FOR SALE*


----------



## ryan7974

hangingloose_4u said:


> hangingloose_4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*New ...never used Gold Dayton 2 wing dog ear..... Only this 1 for sale.... $50 shipped
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STILL FOR SALE*
> 
> 
> 
> you have all 4
Click to expand...


----------



## hangingloose_4u

ryan7974 said:


> hangingloose_4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have all 4
> 
> 
> 
> *ONLY 1 .......... FOR LIKE A SPARE*
Click to expand...


----------



## bonediggetie

I have a set of 5 new $400+ shipping






lmk if you want more pics


----------



## payfred

JINXED32 said:


> HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> View attachment 363021
> View attachment 363022
> View attachment 363023


Ay homie shoot me a PM with a price on these and also your Paypal info


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ryan7974 said:


> *NEED A SET Gold Dayton 2 wing dog ears *


i have a used set for 200, gold is still good. let me know on a pm if youre interested


----------



## FREAKY TALES

brn2ridelo said:


> Any two wing reccesed that will fit a 2-1/2 inch chip for sale


if you already have kos, i can shave them to fit a 2 1/2 chip in em or i can sell you a set of zenith smooth 2 bar straights to fit a 2 1/2 chip


----------



## Foolish818

Looking for black zenith or zenith style kos pm me if u have some


----------



## THEBOXX

im looking for dayton sharkfins with chips or chip insert if anyone has any....pm me please


----------



## FREAKY TALES

THEBOXX said:


> im looking for dayton sharkfins with chips or chip insert if anyone has any....pm me please


Got a used set that I shaved sown to fit a chip for 175 or a new set that also got shaved to fit a chip for 300. Both sets are chrome and that's plus shipping.


----------



## brn2ridelo

Anyone have a set of k-offs that will fit 1st series Roadstars 2-wing none fluted


----------



## CADILLAC D

$80 SHIPPED FOR ALL 4 IN THE U.S..COMPLETE SET 2 RIGHT 2 LEFT..I HAVE PAY PAL


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Looking for some knockoffs to complete some sets i have. 

Need 2 RIGHT side chrome 3 bar DAYTON knockoffs with smooth top. Prefer NEW or close to new. Looking for brand new or excellent condition onb these. 














Need 2 RIGHT side gold 2 bar straight with chip recess. Or possilbe complete set of 4 for the right price.New or close to new

Need to match these












Need 2 LEFT side chrome Hex with chip recess.

like these in decent condition to new.











Need 1 RIGHT side smooth chrome hex in good to new condition.


----------



## Caddieman 805

Foolish818 said:


> That's a lil pricey homie


----------



## ocsupreme85

Ttt


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*I HAVE A SET OF CLEAN 10 SIDED POINTED DIAMONDS.. ALL CHROME NEAR NEW. WITH TOOL

AND A SET OF 2 BAR CHROME SHARKFINS WITH RED MC LEANS CHIPS. A FEW BENT EARS BUT GREAT CHROME!!

I HAVE OTHERS BUT PM ME SERIOUS OFFERS AND ILL SEND PICS. NO BULL-SHITTTERS PLEASE........!!!*


----------



## KAKALAK

bump


----------



## Llerenas1960s

CADILLAC D said:


> $80 SHIPPED FOR ALL 4 IN THE U.S..COMPLETE SET 2 RIGHT 2 LEFT..I HAVE PAY PAL



DO YOU STILL GOT THESE


----------



## DKM ATX

Need a chrome set of these Dayton Dog Ear
View attachment 331646


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DKM ATX said:


> Need a chrome set of these Dayton Dog Ear
> View attachment 331646


i got them!!!!


----------



## ocsupreme85

FREAKY TALES said:


> i got them!!!!


----------



## ocsupreme85

Wtb 3 10sided bullets 1 left 2 right


----------



## ocsupreme85




----------



## brn2ridelo

FREAKY TALES said:


> i got them!!!!


How much shipped 92225


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

looking for 1 right side dog ear cut out... let me know asap


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ocsupreme85 said:


> Wtb 3 10sided bullets 1 left 2 right


*TXT ME A PIC OF WHAT YOU GOT. ILL SEE IF I CAN MATCH SOME UP FOR YOU 6417508451*


----------



## fool2

ttt


----------



## fool2

any gently used dayton, zenith, or wwk chrome 2 ear ko's out there?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## TxGalaxie64

Lookin for some dayton 2 way dog ears shipped to 77095. Fluted recesed smooth doesnt matter. prefurably used.


----------



## fms kid

4 gold knocks. 110 shipped anywhere. Or trade for anything juice. I'm building a big body from the ground up


----------



## WUTITDU

FREAKY TALES said:


> if you already have kos, i can shave them to fit a 2 1/2 chip in em or i can sell you a set of zenith smooth 2 bar straights to fit a 2 1/2 chip


How much for new ones to Az?


----------



## edelmiro13

Post up some 3 prong Daytons for sale


----------



## Ant63ss

Ant63ss said:


> I have two unused left side 3 wing knockoffs for sale. They are almost identical to Dayton 3 wings. The only difference is the Dayton wings come to a perfect square at the tip of the wings and these have sort of creases at the tips. Perfect to have as extras or even if you have two right side Dayton, the difference is hardly noticeable.
> 
> Here they are, pm any offers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison to the Dayton knockoff...Dayton is on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the tips of the wings...first the one for sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the Dayton:


:inout:


----------



## baggedout81

Need some 10 sided joints.Dont care about the chrome or scratches as long as the threads are good.An cheap


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

baggedout81 said:


> Need some 10 sided joints.Dont care about the chrome or scratches as long as the threads are good.An cheap


*PM SENT......*


----------



## PINK86REGAL

looking for a set of chrome zenith style knockoffs recessed for chips.. any clean china's


----------



## APACHERX3

bought these and ended up not useing them


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

APACHERX3 said:


> bought these and ended up not useing them


Pm me your bottom dollar


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

roadsters only got 2 o each


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

APACHERX3 said:


> bought these and ended up not useing them


how much??


----------



## BRASIL

i want those bitchws...




APACHERX3 said:


> bought these and ended up not useing them


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> bought these and ended up not useing them


 WATCHA! THESE CAPS ARE LA WIRES AND THEY HAVE DAYTON CHIPS IN THEM ................ALL PMS RETURNED


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

APACHERX3 said:


> bought these and ended up not useing them



*CHINGON.........................................!*


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

I got these china's up for grabs! "NO WRENCH TOOL" Brand new never been used! Make offers!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

i have 2 left i need 2 Right o make me an offer for the 2 left


----------



## fms kid

Got a set of 4 gold knocks. slightly faded. Check my thread for pics.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

edelmiro13 said:


> Post up some 3 prong Daytons for sale


ill post some up tomorrow


----------



## i part out chevys

WTB .... HELP !!!I just got a super clean set of 13 roadsters old school bolt ons and i need caps .... 6.05 inch ... not 6 1/4 mcleans and others use the common 6 1/4 theres rims have a smaller diameter ....
I found one cap my homie had that worked ... what do you have ??? i need all four caps .. smooth ones or knock off type ... no bolt hole !!
thanx fellas .. call or text 909 821 0262


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


*PM ME ON THEM TIRES....*


----------



## fms kid

Gold knocks anyone? They just taking up space


----------



## DIRK DIGLER

Pm sent. Need gold knockOffs.


----------



## CADILLAC D

*FOR SALE...THEY ARE BRAND NEW NEVER BEEN MOUNTED ON A CAR STILL IN THE BOXES...PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY
*


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> bought these and ended up not useing them


*SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THERE ON THE WAY TO S.C.*


----------



## CADILLAC D

*FOR SALE...THEY ARE BRAND NEW NEVER BEEN MOUNTED ON A CAR STILL IN THE BOXES...PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY
*








*SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SLIM64

APACHERX3 said:


> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THERE ON THE WAY TO S.C.*


When are you coming to SC homie?


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Lots_a_lows

Cleaning out my storage and I have a set of Fading Gold Dayton 3 wing ko's $125 buyer pays shipping if intersted pm or call (720)276-1905:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*I'm Looking for a series 2 zenith 3way super swept right side spinner here's what It looks like*.





















*PM ME ... Paypal Ready.*uffin:


----------



## D's cutlass

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> I got these china's up for grabs! "NO WRENCH TOOL" Brand new never been used! Make offers![/QUOTE.
> 
> Still have these? Pm price plz


----------



## m0y316

CADILLAC D said:


> $80 SHIPPED FOR ALL 4 IN THE U.S..COMPLETE SET 2 RIGHT 2 LEFT..I HAVE PAY PAL


still got these for sale?????? how much ship to 67216????


----------



## Bones 87

BrownAzt3ka said:


> ALL USED $15 EACH SHIPPED OR $50 A SET SHIPPED... I DON'T HAVE THE TOOLS THO... :happysad:


still have them ? Pm me


----------



## Big Body Caddi

I got a clean set of metal 2.5 zenith chips $60 shipped pay pal ready


----------



## excalibur

I sent you a pm on the hex's man.


----------



## BUBBA G

hey bro !!! you still have these knock off`s for $90.00 and is that shipped and where you at im here in LA. call me if you still want to sell them ( 626) 723-5638 - my name is aeron aka- bubba!!hit me back !!!!~~~~~~~


----------



## BUBBA G

hey bro !!! you still have these knock off`s for $90.00 and is that shipped and where you at im here in LA. call me if you still want to sell them ( 626) 723-5638 - my name is aeron aka- bubba!!hit me back !!!!~~~~~~~


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Big Body Caddi said:


> I got a clean set on metal 2.5 zenith chips $60 shipped pay pal ready


You still have those chips for sale if so please call me 1-408-314-4686 Mark


----------



## theheckler76

*ENGRAVED LOCKING STYLE ZENITH KOs*

I have a NEW set of engraved locking style zenith KOs...All the work was done by Hernan who did all the engraving on "PERFECT SCORE" 3 time lowrider of the year. Price is $700 firm!! maybe up for some trades & cash...PayPal ready 
I also will ship with the KO tool


----------



## Mr Cucho

theheckler76 said:


> I have a NEW set of engraved locking style zenith KOs...All the work was done by Hernan who did all the engraving on "PERFECT SCORE" 3 time lowrider of the year. Price is $700 firm!! maybe up for some trades & cash...PayPal ready
> I also will ship with the KO tool


They china ko's? Don't see da Z's stamp no where?


----------



## theheckler76

Mr Cucho said:


> They china ko's? Don't see da Z's stamp no where?


No china here!! can you show me a pic of zenith locking style with Z stamp?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

SOLD!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Big Body Caddi said:


> I got a clean set of metal 2.5 zenith chips $60 shipped pay pal ready


Feria Paypaled


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Mr Cucho said:


> They china ko's? Don't see da Z's stamp no where?


*X2....................................*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

looking for this any body haves them


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Mr Cucho said:


> They china ko's? Don't see da Z's stamp no where?


I don't think any of the locking knockoffs ever had a zenith stamp on them. the ones that did, jd improvise them and make the cap work on the other older knockoffs


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

only got 2 50$ +shipping or local pic up or trade


----------



## CaliLiving

any1 got 3 wing gold fluted dayton knock offs? some1 has to have some laying around from a broken set or something. hit me up or post em up


----------



## Mr Cucho

theheckler76 said:


> No china here!! can you show me a pic of zenith locking style with Z stamp?


If I had one I wud  but I seen ones where they hav it in da ring !!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Big Body Caddi said:


> I got a clean set of metal 2.5 zenith chips $60 shipped pay pal ready


Got my chips today, damn super fast shipping 

:sprint:


----------



## 909monte88

For sale call (909)833-5595 this are old pics just got back from chrome text for pics and info


----------



## MR.59

FREAKY TALES said:


> I don't think any of the locking knockoffs ever had a zenith stamp on them. the ones that did, jd improvise them and make the cap work on the other older knockoffs


no stamp on the locking


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> looking for this any body haves them


hard to find


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MR.59 said:


> hard to find


thanks big homie i know they are rare and hard to find let me know if you can get a set


----------



## 909monte88

For sale... 909 833-5595


----------



## GT~PLATING

SouthSideCustoms said:


> thanks big homie i know they are rare and hard to find let me know if you can get a set


I have a set send me an offer


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

GT~PLATING said:


> I have a set send me an offer


pm me a price paypal ready


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

909monte88 said:


> For sale... 909 833-5595


How much


----------



## firme63ragtop

bonediggetie said:


> I have a set of 5 new $400+ shipping
> View attachment 402441
> lmk if you want more pics


 YOU STILL HAVE THESE FOR SALE ?


----------



## 909monte88

LUVMYDROPS said:


> How much


$350 obo


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MR.59 said:


> hard to find


do you know how much a set goes for ?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

CHINETS KNOCK OFFS $220 THE SET (china knock offs with 2.5 zenith chips ) ready to go


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

OG DAYTON (real) the set $250 shipped new never used


----------



## JustCruisin

*KO's are SOLD! Sorry folks..*
OG China THICK 2-bar Straight KO's with chip recess.. GREAT SHAPE, no bends, All 5 for $125 shipped
























*SOLD!!*


----------



## JustCruisin

Brand new 3-bar Knockoff remover tool never been used $50 shipped


----------



## 7garcia7

JustCruisin said:


> OG China THICK 2-bar Straight KO's with chip recess.. GREAT SHAPE, no bends, All 5 for $125 shipped


Do u have the chips for them?? R they new or used?? Pm


----------



## 62ssrag

JustCruisin said:


> OG China THICK 2-bar Straight KO's with chip recess.. GREAT SHAPE, no bends, All 5 for $125 shipped


any back side shots. the 5 th looks a little diffrent? are those gold or unplated brass?


----------



## JustCruisin

7garcia7 said:


> Do u have the chips for them?? R they new or used?? Pm





62ssrag said:


> any back side shots. the 5 th looks a little diffrent? are those gold or unplated brass?


*SOLD! KO's are SOLD!*
Barely been used in the 10 years that I've owned them, no chips, I would say 9 out of 10. They are all Chrome plated, all 5 exactly the same, got em from Brent @ Bowtie Connection back in the day, HEAVY DUTY, not the cheap/thin Chinas that all the ears bend & break off! 









*SOLD!!*


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

JustCruisin said:


> Barely been used in the 10 years that I've owned them, no chips, I would say 9 out of 10. They are all Chrome plated, all 5 exactly the same, got em from Brent @ Bowtie Connection back in the day, HEAVY DUTY, not the cheap/thin Chinas that all the ears bend & break off!


What chip size they use?


----------



## MR.LAC

*F/S: Dayton octagon w/ flag chips..
*
*-Chapo (562)276-6005

*


----------



## MR.LAC

MR.LAC said:


> *F/S: Dayton octagon w/ flag chips..
> *
> *-Chapo (562)276-6005
> 
> *


----------



## 7garcia7

JustCruisin said:


> Barely been used in the 10 years that I've owned them, no chips, I would say 9 out of 10. They are all Chrome plated, all 5 exactly the same, got em from Brent @ Bowtie Connection back in the day, HEAVY DUTY, not the cheap/thin Chinas that all the ears bend & break off!


Pm your ## to me..


----------



## JustCruisin

7garcia7 said:


> Pm your ## to me..


Sorry Knockoffs are sold..


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Looking for chrome hex KO's brand new or excellent condition also some white 2.25 chips.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> CHINETS KNOCK OFFS $220 THE SET (china knock offs with 2.5 zenith chips ) ready to go





SouthSideCustoms said:


> OG DAYTON (real) the set $250 shipped new never used


available


----------



## tropicalpunch

REAL dayton hex head knock offs,slight scratches,good driver condition (NO ADAPTERS)$125.00 SET + SHIPPING.


----------



## 909monte88

909monte88 said:


> For sale... 909 833-5595


I can also engrave your knock offs


----------



## CaliLiving

TTT Post up them dayton knock offs!


----------



## touchdowntodd

need a set of 2 bar swepts with chip holes ... 

CHROME only must be like new condition

pm me


----------



## MR.59

LOOKING FOR A CLEAN SET OF ZENITH SUPER SWEPT , MUST BE CLEAN, ALMOST NO DAMAGE
NEED ALL 4


----------



## MR.59

LOOKING FOR A CLEAN SET OF ZENITH SUPER SWEPT , MUST BE CLEAN, ALMOST NO DAMAGE
NEED ALL 4


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/328838-knock-offs-sale-dayton-zeniths-chinas.html


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/328838-knock-offs-sale-dayton-zeniths-chinas.html


pm me a price on the 3 eared straight, and 3 eared cantored knock offs, and doged eared with dayton chips


----------



## MR.59

got these for sale ar trade








real daytons
no hammer marks, or bends


----------



## El Diablo 666

MR.59 said:


> got these for sale ar trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real daytons
> no hammer marks, or bends


how much? where you located?


----------



## milian70

SouthSideCustoms said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/328838-knock-offs-sale-dayton-zeniths-chinas.html


pm me a prices for those dog ears dayton ones and the ones right next to them too.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/328838-knock-offs-sale-dayton-zeniths-chinas.html


available HERE IS THE LINK FOR BETTER PICS http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/328838-knock-offs-sale-dayton-zeniths-chinas.html


----------



## ramo68

Big Body Caddi said:


> I got a clean set of metal 2.5 zenith chips $60 shipped pay pal ready


Are these still available? If so, how much to 76309? Thanks


----------



## Slowmotion719

SouthSideCustoms said:


> available HERE IS THE LINK FOR BETTER PICS http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/328838-knock-offs-sale-dayton-zeniths-chinas.html


Can you pm me the price of the og smooth 3 bar and both sets of dog ears thanks


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Slowmotion719 said:


> Can you pm me the price of the og smooth 3 bar and both sets of dog ears thanks


pm sent :rimshot::rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/328691-og-zenith-knockoffs.html#post15265000


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Ragtop Ted

Freshly chromed chips ready to paint.


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

full st they wer brand new when i found them at picnpull but forgt led hammer and had to use channel locks to get em out only one is peeling....located in sacramento ca 95826..best offr or trade


----------



## toker1

Ragtop Ted said:


> Freshly chromed chips ready to paint.


Price


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.




----------



## baggedout81

100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. said:


> full st they wer brand new when i found them at picnpull but forgt led hammer and had to use channel locks to get em out only one is peeling....located in sacramento ca 95826..best offr or trade
> View attachment 449734
> View attachment 449735
> View attachment 449736


i need a left side one if its not all tore up


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

baggedout81 said:


> i need a left side one if its not all tore up


 buy all 4 bro for spares but gimm offer or trade


----------



## 909monte88

909monte88 said:


> I can also engrave your knock offs


I'm also intrested in trades


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/328838-knock-offs-sale-dayton-zeniths-chinas.html


TTT


----------



## 909monte88

909monte88 said:


> I can also engrave your knock offs


TTT


----------



## 909monte88

909monte88 said:


> For sale... 909 833-5595


TTT


----------



## A&W

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/329541-dayton-knock-offs.html


----------



## A&W

[h=2]Dayton knock offs[/h] Set of 4 used knock offs. located in Santa Ana CA. make offer or trade for something of equal value.









 ​


----------



## baggedout81

still looking for 1 left side shark.No bent ears,clean


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

baggedout81 said:


> still looking for 1 left side shark.No bent ears,clean


*chrome? recessed or non recessed?*


----------



## baggedout81

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *chrome? recessed or non recessed?*


woops....chrome non recessed


----------



## FREAKY TALES

baggedout81 said:


> woops....chrome non recessed


Think I have a couple of left side shark fins but all recessed.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MR.59 said:


> LOOKING FOR A CLEAN SET OF ZENITH SUPER SWEPT , MUST BE CLEAN, ALMOST NO DAMAGE
> NEED ALL 4


Charlie has a set, que no?

He did say they were not cheap.


----------



## rollin 72 monte

got this left side for trade or sale 


i need a right side on of these if you have one to trade or if you have one for sale let me know thanks


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

rollin 72 monte said:


> View attachment 454238
> 
> View attachment 454241
> 
> got this left side for trade or sale
> 
> 
> i need a right side on of these if you have one to trade or if you have one for sale let me know thanks
> 
> View attachment 454242
> 
> View attachment 454244


 got thse


----------



## rollin 72 monte

100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. said:


> View attachment 454246
> got thse


i just need a right side or how much are you asking for the set


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

rollin 72 monte said:


> i just need a right side or how much are you asking for the set


 80$+ shipping.. but idk if its the right side or left that has the shipping wing.. because they are in a box ready to be shipped


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.




----------



## 909monte88

909monte88 said:


> I can also engrave your knock offs


TTT


----------



## APACHERX3

GOT THESE NOS BRAND NEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $3OO SHIPPED


----------



## 909monte88

909monte88 said:


> For sale... 909 833-5595


I can engrave your knock offs is this are not your style


----------



## biggie84

Anyone have some 2bar straight knock off set in good streetable condition let me know


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Available


----------



## AZTEK RAIDER

Hey Guys im just starting to buy spinners for my spoke rims, i can not start buying to expensive i need just 4 basic spinners not Damaged please, let me know i can pay with Paypal


----------



## TxGalaxie64

Lookin for dayton 3 way smooths. eather 2 rights or a whole set if the price is right.








the one on the right


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Available


How much for the dog ears


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TxGalaxie64 said:


> Lookin for dayton 3 way smooths. eather 2 rights or a whole set if the price is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one on the right


i have 1 pm me if your interested 



LOWELLRIDER said:


> How much for the dog ears


pm sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$125 shipped


----------



## DIRK DIGLER

*still on the search for some gold 2 prong knockoff*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I've got these 4 Brand NEW chrome Dayton knockoffs, all are LEFT SIDE. For Sale or hit me up if you have matching ones.






























I need 2 RIGHT SIDE of these gold 2 bar straights with chip recess.


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

will trade for china zenith style knock offs 2 wing chrome


----------



## edelmiro13

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $125 shipped


Are these still for sale ? If so 100 shipped pay pal listo


----------



## buick_82

Any one got a 3 bar set chrome?


----------



## way2fly

Eanybody have some knock offs for roadster wheels 2 wing caps for a set of 13 pm me please


----------



## El Diablo 666

100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. said:


> View attachment 460436
> will trade for china zenith style knock offs 2 wing chrome


i got them and i will trade ya. pm me asap


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

zenith wheel corp. california chips 2.5 available


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> zenith wheel corp. california chips 2.5 available


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

El Diablo 666 said:


> i got them and i will trade ya. pm me asap


 text me back carnal


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

SouthSideCustoms said:


> zenith wheel corp. california chips 2.5 available


how much for the green ones ? pm thanks


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> how much for the green ones ? pm thanks


$110 shipped in the US


----------



## Ant63ss

edelmiro13 said:


> Are these still for sale ? If so 100 shipped pay pal listo


If you buy those off him I have 2 brand new left side of those exact knockoffs you could keep as spares just in case. $50 shipped.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> zenith wheel corp. california chips 2.5 available


ttt


----------



## Bart

Got this set of dayton hex kos recessed, $150. Theyre stamped dayton only on the front, excellent condition.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

120$ + shipping knock offs only


----------



## LOW68CHEVY

100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. said:


> 120$ + shipping knock offs only
> View attachment 462073
> View attachment 462074


Are those Dayton ?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

i have this set of 4 zenith knock offs triple plated any offers


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

and i have the chips available i will let them go for the right price


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

ttt


----------



## buick_82

Bart said:


> Got this set of dayton hex kos recessed, $150. Theyre stamped dayton only on the front, excellent condition.
> 
> 
> would u take a trade for some bullets plus key and 64.00 bucks I need these so.I.can put my chips in there If not it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QU:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> i have this set of 4 zenith knock offs triple plated any offers


SOLD SOLD. SOLD


----------



## buick_82

Any ko for sale? Not sure which ones are still up for sale


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Bart

buick_82 said:


> Bart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this set of dayton hex kos recessed, $150. Theyre stamped dayton only on the front, excellent condition.
> 
> 
> would u take a trade for some bullets plus key and 64.00 bucks I need these so.I.can put my chips in there If not it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QU:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry these r sold
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $125 shipped


ttt


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

ttt


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $125 shipped


are the ears straight on these?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

SouthSideCustoms said:


> and i have the chips available i will let them go for the right price


cuanto?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ttt


Do you still have those 3 Ear K-Offs 4 Sale?
text or call me at 408-314-4686


----------



## toker1

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> need these gone hmu


HIT ME UP BRO OR STOP BY THE PAD IM LOOKING FOR SOME OF THESE


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Do you still have those 3 Ear K-Offs 4 Sale?
> text or call me at 408-314-4686


I think they sold to some Kat in Chicago.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> and i have the chips available i will let them go for the right price


SOLD



SouthSideCustoms said:


>


available



SouthSideCustoms said:


> $125 shipped


SOLD


----------



## ohsheetadrian

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


price shipped to 92703?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

''FRESH DAYTON EMBED FLAG CAPS'' 913-489-1580


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

FRESH DAYTON 3 BAR CAPS.. ONLY 3.. NO CHIPS 913-489-1580


----------



## theheckler76

*Zenith style KOs*

I have 4 sets of Zenith style KOs takes 2 1/2 chips...$120 shipped paypal ready!


----------



## El Diablo 666

Big Jaycaddie said:


> ''FRESH DAYTON EMBED FLAG CAPS'' 913-489-1580
> View attachment 467387


How much?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

theheckler76 said:


> I have 4 sets of Zenith style KOs takes 2 1/2 chips...$120 shipped paypal ready!


Call me please or text me 408 314-4686


----------



## TwOtYme

I have these like new , gold dayton kos . One right , one left .
for sale or trade ?


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT THESE NOS BRAND NEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $3OO SHIPPED


TTT


----------



## theheckler76

theheckler76 said:


> I have 4 sets of Zenith style KOs takes 2 1/2 chips...$120 shipped paypal ready!


1 set left


----------



## Slowmotion719

Big Jaycaddie said:


> View attachment 467388
> 
> FRESH DAYTON 3 BAR CAPS.. ONLY 3.. NO CHIPS 913-489-1580


Can u pm me a price on both sets shipped to 80923 thanks


----------



## RO68RAG

Big Jaycaddie said:


> ''FRESH DAYTON EMBED FLAG CAPS'' 913-489-1580
> View attachment 467387


WHATS THE PRICE ON THEM BRO?


----------



## theheckler76

theheckler76 said:


> 1 set left[/QUOT
> 
> ALL SETS SOLD


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Deyton 3 wings fresh triple chrome


----------



## El Diablo 666

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Deyton 3 wings fresh triple chrome


how much?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

El Diablo 666 said:


> how much?


pm sent


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SouthSideCustoms said:


> pm sent


pm me2


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Deyton 3 wings fresh triple chrome


sale pending


----------



## Slowmotion719

SouthSideCustoms said:


> sale pending


Pm me a price thanks


----------



## baggedout81

Anyone have some 8 sided domes?


----------



## 73loukat

SouthSideCustoms said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/328838-knock-offs-sale-dayton-zeniths-chinas.html


Cuanto for the straight 3 wings?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

73loukat said:


> Cuanto for the straight 3 wings?


 those are not available any more i will have this ready in a week one for 2.1/4 chips and the other for 2.5 if your interested send me a PM


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> those are not available any more i will have this ready in a week one for 2.1/4 chips and the other for 2.5 if your interested send me a PM


SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ZENITH BICENTENIALS FOR SALE ON EBAY http://www.ebay.com/itm/251045647239?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ZENITH BICENTENIALS FOR SALE ON EBAY http://www.ebay.com/itm/251045647239?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


:rimshot:


----------



## tpimuncie

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SOLD :biggrin:











These are for sale for the RIGHT PRICE


----------



## Diehard64

I have a set of Tru Spoke push on caps $50 Shipped. A set of Tru Spoke 3 wing knock off $60 Shipped they need to be recromed and don't have the mounting hardware. and 1 Starwire knock off $25 Shipped.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Deyton 3 wings fresh triple chrome


available $250 free shipping


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

tpimuncie said:


> These are for sale for the RIGHT PRICE


pm sent


----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SOLD :biggrin:


How much for the 2 prog the ones that say dayton pm me thanx


----------



## tpimuncie

SouthSideCustoms said:


> pm sent


Sold to the homie!


----------



## baggedout81

need 1 left side knock off shark fin NO recess chrome


----------



## TwOtYme

TwOtYme said:


> View attachment 467655
> 
> I have these like new , gold dayton kos . One right , one left .
> for sale or trade ?


I'll trade these for a clean/new set of chrome china 2blades ...


----------



## Blue94cady

Got dis set of dayton ko with the tool want 350 the gold looks good


----------



## alj22286

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Deyton 3 wings fresh triple chrome


are these still available?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

i have a few used knockoff sets for sale decent for drivers NOT SHOWCARS!... 

sets of chrome 2 bar straight with chip recess
set of chrome bullets
set of faded gold dayton 2 bar sharkfins

i also have plenty of mixed n matched spinners for sale perfect for 5th wheels etc...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

tpimuncie said:


> Sold to the homie!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

alj22286 said:


> are these still available?


yes $250 free shipping there are triple plated


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

tpimuncie said:


> :dunno:These are for sale for the RIGHT PRICE


:dunno:


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

Looking for a clean set of 3 prong Dayton Knock offs..... No bent wings Or Chips....


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

*DAYTON KO's*

Looking for a clean set of 3 prong Dayton smoothie Knock offs..... No bent wings Or Chips....


----------



## hangingloose_4u

hangingloose_4u said:


> _*New ...never used Gold Dayton 2 wing dog ear..... Only this 1 for sale.... $50 shipped
> *_


_*I STILL HAVE THIS KNOCK OFF........*_


----------



## Blue94cady

Blue94cady said:


> Got dis set of dayton ko with the tool want 350 the gold looks good











Dis is how they look on


----------



## Blue94cady

Blue94cady said:


> Got dis set of dayton ko with the tool want 350 the gold looks good











Dis is how they look on


----------



## oldschool L.C.

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


do you still have these? how much shipped to 77522


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

oldschool L.C. said:


> do you still have these? how much shipped to 77522


$320 shipped


----------



## freddy915

how much homie


----------



## WUTITDU

theheckler76 said:


> theheckler76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 set left[/QUOT
> 
> ALL SETS SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> Did these ship out yet?
Click to expand...


----------



## modesto64




----------



## rollin 72 monte

trade for a right side 














the stuff on top is glue the ko is a left side


----------



## 2twin

Ragtop Ted said:


> Freshly chromed chips ready to paint.


are these sold yet


----------



## alj22286

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Deyton 3 wings fresh triple chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> PAID. SOUTHSIDECUSTOMS:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


$280 free shipping


----------



## baggedout81

baggedout81 said:


> need 1 left side knock off shark fin NO recess chrome


ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

tpimuncie said:


> These are for sale for the RIGHT PRICE


thanks homie just got my kos and chips :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Whoever was looking for a 10 sided hex diamond ko.....PM me I have one....


----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $280 free shipping


Pm me your paypal info im interested


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

120$ +shipping w/o adaptors












chinas 916 640 4923 call/text prefer local pick up..


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


sold


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## wannahop

set of 4 brand new never mounted 110 shipped


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I've got these 4 Brand NEW chrome Dayton knockoffs, all are LEFT SIDE. For Sale or hit me up if you have matching right side ones.






























I need 2 RIGHT SIDE of these gold 2 bar straights with chip recess.


----------



## 7garcia7

BrownAzt3ka said:


> i have a few used knockoff sets for sale decent for drivers NOT SHOWCARS!...
> 
> sets of chrome 2 bar straight with chip recess
> set of chrome bullets
> set of faded gold dayton 2 bar sharkfins
> 
> i also have plenty of mixed n matched spinners for sale perfect for 5th wheels etc...


Any pics of the 2 bar straight with chip recess..and how much??? Pm


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

anyone have a set of these and how much they go for?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

anyone have a smooth top hex for right side like this???

new or used don't matter as long as the threads are good
let me know please and thanks


----------



## GT~PLATING




----------



## Inked1

Ragtop Ted said:


>


how much for those chips?


----------



## SPOOK82

i have one Dayton stamped knock off make offers if interested


----------



## rollin 72 monte

rollin 72 monte said:


> trade for a right side
> View attachment 471104
> 
> View attachment 471109
> 
> the stuff on top is glue the ko is a left side


i need a right side asap pm me if you have one


----------



## DavidGs SS

How much for these?


----------



## DavidGs SS

SouthSideCustoms said:


> [/QUOTE How much for these Ko's


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

there sold sorry


----------



## theheckler76

*5 zenith KOs with 2.5 gold eagle chips*

5 zenith KOs with 2.5 gold eagle chips...One of the KOs has zenith laser etched on ear.
$400 shipped paypal ready....


----------



## 87'luxury

Big Jaycaddie said:


> View attachment 467388
> 
> FRESH DAYTON 3 BAR CAPS.. ONLY 3.. NO CHIPS 913-489-1580


How much for these?


----------



## rollin 72 monte

i need a knock off like this asap i need it to be a right side hit me up on a pm


----------



## fleetwood88

I got one gold k/o right side brand new never used 65$ shipped


----------



## Robert =woody65=

how much bro?


SPOOK82 said:


> i have one Dayton stamped knock off make offers if interested


----------



## rollin 72 monte

BrownAzt3ka said:


> make offers on these....
> 
> singles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete set beat up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete set of thick 3 bar smoothies (faded gold):


do you still have the 2 bar right side


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

rollin 72 monte said:


> do you still have the 2 bar right side


PROBABLY


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Orale pm a price and location if you still have it


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

i have 3 of these crager knock off's


----------



## rollin 72 monte

rollin 72 monte said:


> View attachment 477960
> 
> View attachment 477961
> 
> i need a knock off like this asap i need it to be a right side hit me up on a pm


found one already damn :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## SPOOK82

SPOOK82 said:


> i have one Dayton stamped knock off make offers if interested


sold


----------



## CADILLAC D

*1 DAYTON KNOCK OFF $80 SHIPPED...PAYPAL READY....PM ME IF INTERESTED















*


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


One knockoff left side and two three prong left n right


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


pm sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> One knockoff left side and two three prong left n right


sold


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

LOL


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> LOL


:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :inout:


Simon,

Asi de rapido Vic 

:inout:


----------



## 909monte88

pm send


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

2 sets of wheel chips, 2 1/4". They're thin and the stick on kind. Not quite the quality i was hoping for so here they are for sale. $3 for the ford chips, $10 for both the chevy & ford set.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

cashmoneyspeed said:


> 2 sets of wheel chips, 2 1/4". They're thin and the stick on kind. Not quite the quality i was hoping for so here they are for sale. $3 for the ford chips, $10 for both the chevy & ford set.


Wow those look hella familiar... Where have I seen those before???


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

84euroclipbrougham said:


> Wow those look hella familiar... Where have I seen those before???


Got em off ebay


----------



## fleetwood88

BrownAzt3ka said:


> ALL USED $15 EACH SHIPPED OR $50 A SET SHIPPED... I DON'T HAVE THE TOOLS THO... :happysad:


You still have the gold k/o


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

fleetwood88 said:


> You still have the gold k/o


*THE DIAMONDS?*


----------



## 909monte88

custom engraved knock offs for sale i can also engrave yours (909)833-5595


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

909monte88 said:


> custom engraved knock offs for sale i can also engrave yours (909)833-5595
> View attachment 494775
> View attachment 494777
> View attachment 494778


How much to engrave a set?


----------



## 909monte88

Aztlan_Exile said:


> How much to engrave a set?


Pm send


----------



## 909monte88

909monte88 said:


> custom engraved knock offs for sale i can also engrave yours (909)833-5595
> View attachment 494775
> View attachment 494777
> View attachment 494778


Father's day special $300 for a set of engraved knock offs


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 62ssrag

I got these only 3 on both sets 2 lefts and 1 right on both sets. The sets are dayton


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Aztlan_Exile said:


> How much to engrave a set?


X2 Pm Me Plz


----------



## 909monte88

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> X2 Pm Me Plz


Pm send


----------



## touchdowntodd

any close up shots of the engraving?


----------



## 62ssrag

62ssrag said:


> I got these only 3 on both sets 2 lefts and 1 right on both sets. The sets are dayton
> View attachment 499892
> View attachment 499894


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

62ssrag said:


> SaSold!!! To southsidecustoms. Done deal


southsidecustoms is on the move 

:rimshot:


----------



## 909monte88

touchdowntodd said:


> any close up shots of the engraving?


Pm send


----------



## 62ssrag

View attachment 500689

SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bart

question, maybe someone here can help. i got a gang of adaptors sittin at home that the knockoffs wont twist on to, i know its the adaptors because i have good adaptors and the knockoff twists on perfectly. my question is are the adaptors trash or can they be rethreaded? Same thing with knockoffs, if they tend to get stuck when twisting onto adaptor can they also be rethreaded? thanks for any help...


----------



## 62ssrag

Otc tools makes a tool for rethreading spindals on semi trucks and buses you can use that on the adaptors.and maybe a thread restorer they sell em sears could work on the k-o's


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Bart said:


> question, maybe someone here can help. i got a gang of adaptors sittin at home that the knockoffs wont twist on to, i know its the adaptors because i have good adaptors and the knockoff twists on perfectly. my question is are the adaptors trash or can they be rethreaded? Same thing with knockoffs, if they tend to get stuck when twisting onto adaptor can they also be rethreaded? thanks for any help...


*SOUNDS LIKE THE SETS YOU SOLD ME BRO.. :nicoderm:

THE THREADS WERE DINGED AND NEED TO BE FILED DOWN.... I GOT A FEW TO WORK AND SCRAPPED THE REST...:|*


----------



## Bart

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *SOUNDS LIKE THE SETS YOU SOLD ME BRO.. :nicoderm:
> 
> THE THREADS WERE DINGED AND NEED TO BE FILED DOWN.... I GOT A FEW TO WORK AND SCRAPPED THE REST...:|*


u shoulda hit me up. i wouldnt sell bad adaptors knowing they were bad.


----------



## Bart

62ssrag said:


> Otc tools makes a tool for rethreading spindals on semi trucks and buses you can use that on the adaptors.and maybe a thread restorer they sell em sears could work on the k-o's


cool, thanks for the help...


----------



## 62ssrag

SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Bart said:


> u shoulda hit me up. i wouldnt sell bad adaptors knowing they were bad.


Its good...


----------



## touchdowntodd

pm me if u have 2 bar fluted knockoffs for sale ...


----------



## trakster626

Anyone got a set of knockoffs spinners for some 13 roadsters(dayton_style). The type that goes over the lock


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

you need a thred file they cost about 8 bucks at any tool supply maybe a hardware store 5 mins on each one they will be like new I will send you a pic of one!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> you need a thred file they cost about 8 bucks at any tool supply maybe a hardware store 5 mins on each one they will be like new I will send you a pic of one!


Perhaps post it for all of us to see :drama:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Perhaps post it for all of us to see :drama:



x2................................


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:yes:


BrownAzt3ka said:


> x2................................


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Here are the spinners i currently have.... red dot means they are no longer available........ pm me your offers. or txt me for faster service 6417508451


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TTT


----------



## APACHERX3

GOT THESE THREE WAYS








A LIL FADED AND BINGED UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APACHERX3

STILL UP FOR GRABBS


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

APACHERX3 said:


> STILL UP FOR GRABBS


How much for the 3 wings shipped


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## BRASIL

how much?




APACHERX3 said:


> STILL UP FOR GRABBS


----------



## tonelocz559

How much 4 four of these ?


SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

tonelocz559 said:


> How much 4 four of these ?


$420 shipping included


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

Big Jaycaddie said:


> View attachment 467388
> 
> FRESH DAYTON 3 BAR CAPS.. ONLY 3.. NO CHIPS 913-406-9930


150.00 plus shipping


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

New DAYTON shark fins gold 1 of each.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

New dayton hex 4 left side


----------



## baggedout81

WTB 1 left shark fin china chrome.


----------



## bullet one

set of four china $100


----------



## baggedout81

^^^Like this but NO recess for chips


----------



## bullet one

Got some china shark fins with adapters 5 lug taken offer plus shipping selling as sets won't part out


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


sold


----------



## baggedout81

baggedout81 said:


> WTB 1 left shark fin china chrome.


Anyone? Wanna get my roll on.


----------



## piree1

WTB........THANK YOU to everyone who is trying to sell something and says the price they want for it! Cant believe anyone would try to sell ANYTHING and not list a price. Anyway I interested in finding a gold set of HEX knockoffs preferably with recessed face for chips. Good condion olny and Im more concerned with price than I am in the name brand. PM me if anyone out there has some. Shipping quote to 28205 would be excellent.


----------



## piree1

piree1 said:


> WTB........THANK YOU to everyone who is trying to sell something and says the price they want for it! Cant believe anyone would try to sell ANYTHING and not list a price. Anyway I interested in finding a gold set of HEX knockoffs preferably with recessed face for chips. Good condion olny and Im more concerned with price than I am in the name brand. PM me if anyone out there has some. Shipping quote to 28205 would be excellent.


Also WTB set of gold chips. Zenith OK, but a ones that have a cadillac symbol even better! 2.5 in


----------



## CADDYLUVA

HOW MUCH IM IN SD



bullet one said:


> Got some china shark fins with adapters 5 lug taken offer plus shipping selling as sets won't part out


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

brand new set of wheel chips i posted on ebay, under $3 shipped:biggrin:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221081247459...84.m1555.l2649​


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> Got some china shark fins with adapters 5 lug taken offer plus shipping selling as sets won't part out


$50 bucks


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> set of four china $100


$80 bucks


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> Got some china shark fins with adapters 5 lug taken offer plus shipping selling as sets won't part out


One set of ko's sold still have one set left..


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

Looking for some Dayton 3 bar swept chrome smooth


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> Got some china shark fins with adapters 5 lug taken offer plus shipping selling as sets won't part out


Sold


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> set of four china $100


$80 bucks


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> set of four china $100


75 bucks for a set of four


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> 75 bucks for a set of four


TTT


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> set of four china $100


$70 bucks


----------



## backyard64

wats a price shipped to 60085


bullet one said:


> $70 bucks


----------



## bullet one

backyard64 said:


> wats a price shipped to 60085


$80 shipped


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

bullet one said:


> $80 shipped


Good deal:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

GOT FEW SETS OF NEW K/OS FOR SALE K/O
WITH OR WITH OUT HAMMER

BOWTIE K/O 100.00 SHIPPED 
BOWTIE K/O WITH HAMMER 115.00 SHIPPED 

2 BAR RECESS ZENITH STYLE 100.00 SHIPPED 
2 BAR RECESS ZENITH STLYE WITH HAMMER 115.00 SHIPPED 

HEX DOME TOP WITH TOOL 100.00 SHIPPED 
HEX DOME WITH TOOL AND HAMMER 115.00 SHIPPED 


ADD SET OF 15 HOLE ADAPTERS WITH ANY ABOVE SET ADD 75.00 SHIPPED 

100.00 SHIPPED ON ADATERS BY THEMSELVES


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> set of four china $100


$70 bucks


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> set of four china $100


$70 bucks


----------



## 1BADLAC

View attachment 532979
for sale 250


----------



## 87'luxury

Lookin for a set of chrome 3-wing KOs with the big chip insert.... Prefebly Dayton style KO, but the replica ones will do too, also zenith will be great.... Hit me homies, lmk....


----------



## FREAKY TALES

87'luxury said:


> Lookin for a set of chrome 3-wing KOs with the big chip insert.... Prefebly Dayton style KO, but the replica ones will do too, also zenith will be great.... Hit me homies, lmk....


Got a set for you, send me a pm with # and ill send you pics


----------



## regal ryda

FREAKY TALES said:


> Got a set for you, send me a pm with # and ill send you pics


do you have roadstar ko's


----------



## FREAKY TALES

regal ryda said:


> do you have roadstar ko's


Yes I do, I have a set of 3 prong chrome


----------



## Keyston124

bullet one said:


> $50 bucks


How much for a set of four?


----------



## 87'luxury

Thanks for all the replies homies, but they're not what I'm looking for, these are the ones I'm looking for.....


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...40338936-knock-off-s-sale-20120618_132214.jpg


----------



## FREAKY TALES

87'luxury said:


> Thanks for all the replies homies, but they're not what I'm looking for, these are the ones I'm looking for.....
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...40338936-knock-off-s-sale-20120618_132214.jpg


I got em, hit me on a pm


----------



## 62ssrag

Do you want them in that condition cuz those are mine in the pic. Pm bro


----------



## sanjo95116

FREAKY TALES said:


> Yes I do, I have a set of 3 prong chrome


How much u asking for them


----------



## sanjo95116

87'luxury said:


> Thanks for all the replies homies, but they're not what I'm looking for, these are the ones I'm looking for.....
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...40338936-knock-off-s-sale-20120618_132214.jpg


I have two sets


----------



## MR.59

sanjo95116 said:


> I have two sets


how much on the super swepts? got all 4?
got cash and brand new 3 prong daytons in gold or chrome


----------



## 13OZKAR

FOR SALE, 2 SETS NO CHIPS... 1 SET COMES WITH CHROME CHIPS! ALL ARE 2.5 CHIP INSERTS, LOCAL SALE! NO SHIPPING!


----------



## 13OZKAR

SELLING 1 SET OF 2.5 KO'S... ORANGE CHIPS NOT INCLUDED, LOCAL SALE! NO SHIPPING!


----------



## 13OZKAR

SELLING 1 SET OF HEX KO'S, NO CHIPS... LOCAL SALE, NO SHIPPING!


----------



## Blue94cady

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 536711
> SELLING 1 SET OF HEX KO'S, NO CHIPS... LOCAL SALE, NO SHIPPING!


How much for dis


----------



## 13OZKAR

:inout:


----------



## tonelocz559

Were r u located ?& how much


13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 536706
> SELLING 1 SET OF 2.5 KO'S... ORANGE CHIPS NOT INCLUDED, LOCAL SALE! NO SHIPPING!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

how much for the chrome and red


sanjo95116 said:


> I have two sets


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Series One Super Swepts!

With Gold Bicentennial Chips,Kos Are In Good Shape,Gold in Drivers Condition Engraving in great Condition. $1300 

2 Bar New Zenith Style Hex With OG Zenith Campbell Of Califorina Chips $650

3 Wing OG Zenith Kos With OG Zenith Cambell Of Califorina Chips & Safty Hooks $750

Call Or Text Gary 916-208-8099


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Series One Super Swepts!
> 
> Call Or Text Gary 916-208-8099
> 
> $1500 With Gold Bicentennial Chips
> 
> Kos Are In Good Shape
> 
> Gold in Drivers Condition Engraving in great Condition!


:shocked:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 536711
> SELLING 1 SET OF HEX KO'S, NO CHIPS... LOCAL SALE, NO SHIPPING!


Badass ko's bro!


----------



## 13OZKAR

1 SET OF ENGRAVED LOCKING KO'S (THE ONES WITH THE BLUE IMPALA CHIPS) FOR SALE... CHIPS NOT FOR SALE ONLY KO'S! LOCAL SALE ONLY... NO SHIPPING!!!


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

I'm interested in the 2 bar z's hit me up 952-688-8131


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 536711
> SELLING 1 SET OF HEX KO'S, NO CHIPS... LOCAL SALE, NO SHIPPING!


Dope!!


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

What is a set of Dayton 3 bar all gold swept no chip worth? I got some I bought and don't need them after All


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 539309
> View attachment 539314
> 1 SET OF ENGRAVED LOCKING KO'S (THE ONES WITH THE BLUE IMPALA CHIPS) FOR SALE... CHIPS NOT FOR SALE ONLY KO'S! LOCAL SALE ONLY... NO SHIPPING!!!


How much?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BLAZED_OUT_909 said:


> What is a set of Dayton 3 bar all gold swept no chip worth? I got some I bought and don't need them after All


$300-400 if new/unused


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$125 free shipping


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

china knock offs with Campbell chips 1 set available 3 chips to chose $250 free shipping


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Want to trade for 2 wing chinas









Left side









Right side


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Want to trade for 2 wing chinas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right side



Willing to trade all four ko's for a right and a left 2 wing chinas.PM me if you're willing to trade.thanks in advance


----------



## marquis_on_3

* where can i buy a set like this? black,white, or blue chip







*


----------



## ocsupreme85

If any1 gots a leftside OGwire zenith style ko (the thick kind that don't bend) let me kno top $ paid. Also if anyone gots a black and gold single zenith chip let me kno


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

marquis_on_3 said:


> * where can i buy a set like this? black,white, or blue chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## marquis_on_3

BrownAzt3ka said:


> pm sent


pm returned


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ocsupreme85 said:


> If any1 gots a leftside OGwire zenith style ko (the thick kind that don't bend) let me kno top $ paid. Also if anyone gots a black and gold single zenith chip let me kno


I have nEed to check what side is it and I will post pics in the morning


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ocsupreme85 said:


> If any1 gots a leftside OGwire zenith style ko (the thick kind that don't bend) let me kno top $ paid. Also if anyone gots a black and gold single zenith chip let me kno


2.5 chip cut triple plated


----------



## Robert =woody65=

pm me too, red or blue


BrownAzt3ka said:


> pm sent


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Robert =woody65= said:


> pm me too, red or blue


*SORRY BRO THEY'RE SOLD TO MARQUIS_ON_3....*


----------



## marquis_on_3

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *SORRY BRO THEY'RE SOLD TO MARQUIS_ON_3....*



yes sir


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I got a set of both of these.. *used* gold sharkfins.. one set recessed the other smooth the smooth set are daytons.. the chip recess are chinas...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

i have these singles as well:


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I got a set of both of these.. *used* gold sharkfins.. one set recessed the other smooth the smooth set are daytons.. the chip recess are chinas...


Got any better fotos of the D knockoffs? What's the price tag


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

LOWELLRIDER said:


> Got any better fotos of the D knockoffs? What's the price tag


*pm sent...*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ttt


----------



## Bart

Ive got these dayton dogears, im thinking their oldschool kos since they are way heavier than regular dog ears and thicker and taller too. They are in very good condition, just one ear has chrome peeling see pic, and another has some very slight beatup marks, once replated im sure theyll look new. $150 plus shipping.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Bart said:


> Ive got these dayton dogears, im thinking their oldschool kos since they are way heavier than regular dog ears and thicker and taller too. They are in very good condition, just one ear has chrome peeling see pic, and another has some very slight beatup marks, once replated im sure theyll look new. $150 plus shipping.


Nice ko's...


----------



## Padilla 505

sold to my homie


----------



## dirty dan

how much for the smoth set knocks


----------



## APACHERX3

BRAND NEW RETROS


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT THESE THREE WAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIL FADED AND BINGED UP!!!!!!!!!!!


$125 SHIPPED........................


----------



## Bart

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice ko's...


thanks homie.. whats good...?


----------



## CADILLAC D

*FOR SALE...DAYTON KNOCK OFFS...$160 SHIPPED IN THE U.S...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Bart said:


> thanks homie.. whats good...?


Aqui nomas....piecing the monte together


----------



## Bart

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Aqui nomas....piecing the monte together


thats wats up


----------



## Bart

Bart said:


> Ive got these dayton dogears, im thinking their oldschool kos since they are way heavier than regular dog ears and thicker and taller too. They are in very good condition, just one ear has chrome peeling see pic, and another has some very slight beatup marks, once replated im sure theyll look new. $150 plus shipping.


these are sold.. well actually traded. thanks...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

call or txt..... 6417508451


----------



## bad idea

Looking for 4 roadstar 2 bar knockoffs. Gold or chrome....I'm just going to re plate them so it doesn't matter.


----------



## genuinechevy

looking for ko's for my star wire if an one has a full sel PM


----------



## DarknessWithin

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 539309
> View attachment 539314
> 1 SET OF ENGRAVED LOCKING KO'S (THE ONES WITH THE BLUE IMPALA CHIPS) FOR SALE... CHIPS NOT FOR SALE ONLY KO'S! LOCAL SALE ONLY... NO SHIPPING!!!


Why no shipping?


----------



## CADILLAC D

*FOR SALE...DAYTON KNOCK OFFS...$140 SHIPPED IN THE U.S...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## DarknessWithin

wtb 4x Zenith super swepts or 2 bar straight, engraved


----------



## 78monte85riviera

SouthSideCustoms said:


> china knock offs with Campbell chips 1 set available 3 chips to chose $250 free shipping


looking for something like these with the yellowish gold chips i gotta clean 5th wheel that i would trade


----------



## DiNkA

I'm looking for 4 Adopters and Spinners for my 13'' Wire rims 











Cheers.

Edit-
THE RIM says 13x7 ? I'm obviously wrong somewhere (Only thing I understood was that the Rim was 13'' high and 7'' wide)







.


----------



## 78monte85riviera

trade 5th wheel for 2 bar straight with recessed chips china KOs with zenith chips or zenith knock offs dayton


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

DiNkA said:


> I'm looking for 4 Adopters and Spinners for my 13'' Wire rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


pm sent..............


----------



## JB45

DAYTON .. BENT EARS BUT GOLD IN KOO CONDITION .. $120 PICKED UP IN SO CAL


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DiNkA said:


> I'm looking for 4 Adopters and Spinners for my 13'' Wire rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Edit-
> THE RIM says 13x7 ? I'm obviously wrong somewhere (Only thing I understood was that the Rim was 13'' high and 7'' wide)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Measure from the inside of the dish or lip.


----------



## 78monte85riviera

i gotta clean 5th for sale or trade looking for some 2 bar straight with chips chinas dayton zenith or the domed 2 bar straight LMK heres a pic


----------



## dirty dan

Thanks Caddilac d for the spinners got um to day


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> STILL UP FOR GRABBS


ttt


----------



## Blue94cady

APACHERX3 said:


> ttt


How much


----------



## APACHERX3

78monte85riviera said:


> i gotta clean 5th for sale or trade looking for some 2 bar straight with chips chinas dayton zenith or the domed 2 bar straight LMK heres a pic


what does it go on?or what it come off of?


----------



## INTEL

87'luxury said:


> $50 ??


how about 75.00


----------



## baggedout81

Anyone have any 8 sided (where the tool goes)domes?


----------



## rollin 72 monte

sold


----------



## mashingbumper

looking for a chrome 1 like ^^^^these but chrome and a lefty


----------



## rollin 72 monte

for sale $35 new but has some scratches from the box its the left side white adapter


----------



## mashingbumper

by chance you don't have one that is cut for a chip do you ?


----------



## rollin 72 monte

mashingbumper said:


> by chance you don't have one that is cut for a chip do you ?


sorry no i dont


----------



## rollin 72 monte

View attachment 623711

make offer 4 lug adapters i have all 4


----------



## rollin 72 monte

rollin 72 monte said:


> View attachment 622034
> 
> View attachment 622035
> 
> View attachment 622036
> 
> gold 2 bar got to go $60 plus shipping


got to go $60 bucks


----------



## baggedout81

baggedout81 said:


> Anyone have any 8 sided (where the tool goes)domes?


An a left side shark fin chrome


----------



## Gineral

im looking for some chrome two bars and a grill for an 82 caddy couple deville


----------



## Zoom

I need a Passenger side (right) pm me.


----------



## UCETAH

TTT


----------



## Loco68

brand new gold knockoffs. never used. $175 ship. call or text 559 303 1884


----------



## chevy*boi

rollin 72 monte said:


> got to go $60 bucks


You still got the gold ko for 60 an what's shipping


----------



## rollin 72 monte

chevy*boi said:


> You still got the gold ko for 60 an what's shipping


there sold already


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Looking for a set of these with 2 1/4" recess. Shipped USPS priority mail


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I have some used chrome 10 sided Diamonds $75 shipped no tool... pm me for pics


----------



## dirty dan

Me too


----------



## baggedout81

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I have some used chrome 10 sided Diamonds $75 shipped no tool... pm me for pics[/QUO
> 
> werd


----------



## rIdaho

I know this a thread for k.o.'s, but I need (1) adapter 5-lug, 5x100, right side. PM if u got it! THanks!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Me 3


----------



## Don Pedro

Three wing knock offs $108.00 shipped for a set.
Lead hammers $25.00 each.
Slightly used Octogon knock offs $88.00 shipped.
Large hex wrench $28.00 each.
-Two bar knock offs SOLD.-


----------



## ol e

What is the pickup location for 3wing


----------



## Mr Cucho

Got this set of 2wing fluted gold og Dayton !! Sor sale or trade pm for info !!http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=880929&stc=1&d=1384115148http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=880937&stc=1&d=1384115148


----------



## MR.59

(801)WHEELS said:


> Locking Knock Offs Now Available $450 + Shipping For A Set Of 4 Including Chips!
> 
> View attachment 898130
> Paypal Ready! Text (801) 309-4600


got the rings too?


----------



## MR.59

i still have the 4 N.O.S. boxed set of early style casted dayton 3 bar domed knock offs


----------



## (801)WHEELS




----------



## (801)WHEELS




----------



## backyard64

how much for the two prong tool


----------



## (801)WHEELS

$60


----------



## (801)WHEELS




----------



## (801)WHEELS




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

$1350


----------



## (801)WHEELS

blems $350


----------



## ocsupreme85

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 2.5 chip cut triple plated


Got a set?


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

:thumbsup:


----------



## bonediggetie

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 926577
> View attachment 926585
> View attachment 926593
> View attachment 926601


How much for the gold bullets


----------



## 13OZKAR

FOR SALE... chips not included, engraving by HERNAN!!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1195802
> View attachment 1195810
> View attachment 1195818
> FOR SALE... chips not included, engraving by HERNAN!!!!


how much homie??


----------



## SP69

ol e said:


> What is the pickup location for 3wing


Still have the gold daytons knockoffs for sale?


----------



## rollin 72 monte

trades for chrome shark fin or 2 bar knock offs


----------



## rollin 72 monte

rollin 72 monte said:


> View attachment 1198890
> 
> View attachment 1198898
> 
> View attachment 1198906
> 
> trades for chrome shark fin or 2 bar knock offs


ttt


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111340471070?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Bar-Domed...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ecfa9425


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-TALON-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19eceeb1e1


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-OCTAGO...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c40081c26


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-OCTAGO...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c40082c8a


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-OCTAGO...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ec95e873


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Bar-Domed...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ec1528f1


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OCTAGON-KNO...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ec68c7bc


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-OCTAGO...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ec960e57


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Bar-Domed...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c3feecf4c


----------



## R0L0

NOS Sinister knock offs for sale. 









Hit me up if interested. All are NOS have a few sets of each style.


----------



## R0L0

NOS Roadster chips for sale also. Pink set in top row not for sale.


----------



## dirty dan

How much for the two bar start pointed and square tip sinister


----------



## R0L0

dirty dan said:


> How much for the two bar start pointed and square tip sinister


the ones with the alan bolts? or the ones with the cut out for logos?


----------



## low61rag

*roadstar and roadster spinners*

I'm going to sell these PM me if you need them


----------



## low61rag

sorry just the spinners


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

R0L0 said:


> NOS Sinister knock offs for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit me up if interested. All are NOS have a few sets of each style.



How much for the chrome pointy ones with emblem


----------



## Tami at Zeus

low61rag said:


> sorry just the spinners


Message sent


----------



## low61rag

low61rag said:


> I'm going to sell these PM me if you need them


 Sold


----------



## R0L0

low61rag said:


> Sold




Damn that was quick


----------



## Tami at Zeus

R0L0 said:


> Damn that was quick


Yeah, it sure was; that LUCKY LONESTAR beat me to the draw...


----------



## R0L0

R0L0 said:


> NOS Sinister knock offs for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit me up if interested. All are NOS have a few sets of each style.


sold out of this style...


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES

LOOKING FOR 6 BOLT PATTERN WIRE WHEEL ADAPTERS. 1962 GMC TRUCK CALL MARK 8052041946


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111353353922?item=111353353922&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## R0L0

R0L0 said:


> NOS Roadster chips for sale also. Pink set in top row not for sale.


orange set sold!


----------



## Elbubu801

R0L0 said:


> orange set sold!


What size??


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

MR.59 said:


> i still have the 4 N.O.S. boxed set of early style casted dayton 3 bar domed knock offs


I may be interested. PM me with price


----------



## R0L0

Elbubu801 said:


> What size??


2.58


----------



## R0L0

R0L0 said:


> NOS Sinister knock offs for sale.
> 
> http://s1002.photobucket.com/user/RagTopRolo/media/IMG_20140511_140810_zpsysfanidm.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit me up if interested. All are NOS have a few sets of each style.



only 1 set left in this style!


----------



## 66vert

Have a set of 3wing gold ko for sale $300 heavy knockoffs


----------



## AUREGAL

How much..shipped..


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Have a set of 3wing gold ko for sale $300 heavy knockoffs


$320 shipped


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

66vert said:


> Have a set of 3wing gold ko for sale $300 heavy knockoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice and good deal. I'm looking for chrome ones
Click to expand...


----------



## AUREGAL

Do you have pay pal..


----------



## 66vert

AUREGAL said:


> Do you have pay pal..


Yes 4085208813 call or text if interested


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Yes 4085208813 call or text if interested


Have a set of raw 2ear hex knockoffs


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

66vert said:


> Have a set of raw 2ear hex knockoffs


How much raw, and also in chrome?


----------



## implala66

66vert said:


> Have a set of raw 2ear hex knockoffs


Price shipped to 78520?


----------



## 66vert

BrownAzt3ka said:


> How much raw, and also in chrome?


300 raw 350 chrome


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I already got a chrome set, the 2 1/4 chips don't fit....

Same style as those hex face 2 bar straights


----------



## 66vert

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I already got a chrome set, the 2 1/4 chips don't fit....
> 
> Same style as those hex face 2 bar straights


These are for 2.25 chips


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111361413525?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Yogi

Need a setb of gold kos prefer bullet style or 2 prong with chip inserts


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## mikelowsix4

got these dayton ko's for sale.


----------



## johnnie65

mikelowsix4 said:


> View attachment 1266610
> got these dayton ko's for sale.
> View attachment 1266618



Those are nice. What's price on these?


----------



## UNIQUE94

66vert said:


> Have a set of 3wing gold ko for sale $300 heavy knockoffs


Hey 66Vert did you sale these knock offs yet let me know seend me pm if you did sale


----------



## 66vert

UNIQUE94 said:


> Hey 66Vert did you sale these knock offs yet let me know seend me pm if you did sale


Pm sent


----------



## Afterlife

ttt


----------



## GM RIDER

mikelowsix4 said:


> View attachment 1266610
> got these dayton ko's for sale.
> View attachment 1266618
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice ones. Are these ceramic inserts?
Click to expand...


----------



## 66vert

2EAR HEX


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice!!


----------



## mikelowsix4

I'm looking for one of these if anyone has one for sale.I'm need the right side. Pm if you have one.


----------



## 62ssrag

^^^^^ how bout one left side of the short ears. i would be interested???


----------



## Afterlife

ttt


----------



## mikelowsix4

TTT


----------



## implala66

62ssrag said:


> ^^^^^ how bout one left side of the short ears. i would be interested???


Or a set would be nice


----------



## mikelowsix4

implala66 said:


> Or a set would be nice


Yep a set would be nice. So anyone have a right for sale?


----------



## DanielDucati

How much Shipped to Az.???


mikelowsix4 said:


> View attachment 1266610
> got these dayton ko's for sale.
> View attachment 1266618


----------



## mikelowsix4

Sorry bro they went to Japan.


----------



## johnnie65

My homie thinking of selling this set of rechromed canted zenith k/o. Installed after rechromed but not driven on. He's open to hear offers. He doesn't get on layitlow. So u can contact me and I'll let him know.


----------



## johnnie65

Has these also he's thinking of selling. Had rechromed but never installed.


----------



## R0L0

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1288130
> 
> 
> 
> My homie thinking of selling this set of rechromed canted zenith k/o. Installed after rechromed but not driven on. He's open to hear offers. He doesn't get on layitlow. So u can contact me and I'll let him know.





johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1288138
> 
> 
> 
> Has these also he's thinking of selling. Had rechromed but never installed.


nice!


----------



## mikelowsix4

TTT


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Looking for a set of 3bar Dayton KOs preferably gold


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

implala66 said:


> Or a set would be nice


I have sets how many you need


----------



## (801)WHEELS

LOCKING KNOCK OFFS ON SALE 
$380 A SET OF 4 SHIPPED NO CHIPS


----------



## RO68RAG

Sup fellas I'm in search of a Dayton dog ear left side if anyone has one laying around I'm ready to buy it thanks


----------



## mikelowsix4

mikelowsix4 said:


> I'm looking for one of these if anyone has one for sale.I'm need the right side. Pm if you have one.
> View attachment 1273234


Still looking for 1 if these the right side . Lmk if u have


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

ZENITH Kanted OG Chrome $1100

Show Chrome $1350 <<<<----------SOLD the ones on the top row

3 Way Small Ears
Show Chrome $600

2 Way Heavy Duty Locking With
Locking Adapters Show Chrome $550

2 Way Heavy Hex Show Chrome
$450

Not China Repo's!

These Are All Zenith Of Campbell California.

Chips Extra $150-$250


Call Or Text No PMs Please!

Gary 916-208-8099

Same Day Shipping

Nor-Cal.


Knock Off's, Adapters & Chips Only


----------



## 73loukat

R0L0 said:


> NOS Roadster chips for sale also. Pink set in top row not for sale.


what size and how much a set?


----------



## (801)WHEELS

$80


----------



## (801)WHEELS

$80


----------



## (801)WHEELS

$80


----------



## (801)WHEELS

$100


----------



## (801)WHEELS

$20


----------



## (801)WHEELS

$20


----------



## (801)WHEELS

$20


----------



## (801)WHEELS

$20


----------



## RO68RAG

Sup fellas I'm in search of a Dayton dog ear left side if anyone has one laying around I'm ready to buy it thanks


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

ZENITH Kanted OG Chrome $1100

Show Chrome $1350 <<<<----------SOLD the ones on the top row

3 Way Small Ears
Show Chrome $650

2 Way Heavy Duty Locking With
Locking Adapters Show Chrome $700

2 Way Heavy Hex Show Chrome
$500

Not China Repo's!

These Are All Zenith Of Campbell California.

Chips Extra $150-$250


Call Or Text No PMs Please!

Gary 916-208-8099

Same Day Shipping

Nor-Cal.


Knock Off's, Adapters & Chips Only


----------



## RO68RAG

Sup fellas I'm in search of a Dayton dog ear left side if anyone has one laying around I'm ready to buy it thanks


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I got a few sets of brand new spinners chevy bowtie $130 a set, and sharkfins $120 a set, get at me for pics and shipping quote 6417508451


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

TTT


----------



## ALEXREINWALD

*Still for sale?*

JustCruisin,
Is this Three Ear Tool Still Available?
Alex


----------



## brn2ridelo

Need 1 RIGHT side exactly like this one shipped to 92225 pm me what you have just need the 1 but if you have 2-3 or a full set send me a pm


----------



## rollin 72 monte

brn2ridelo said:


> Need 1 RIGHT side exactly like this one shipped to 92225 pm me what you have just need the 1 but if you have 2-3 or a full set send me a pm


i have a right side but it doesnt have the markings on the fins


----------



## brn2ridelo

Pm some pics price and info



rollin 72 monte said:


> i have a right side but it doesnt have the markings on the fins


----------



## Lowridez

Any rough 2 bar or octagon out there for sale? 501.766.5993


----------



## sevens95

Looking here for 2 ressed hex ko's chrome and chips


----------



## johnnie65

Lowridez said:


> Any rough 2 bar or octagon out there for sale? 501.766.5993



Text sent I have k/o. Lmk what u looking for. Set? Left? Right?


----------



## johnnie65

sevens95 said:


> Looking here for 2 ressed hex ko's chrome and chips



I have a new complete set of 4. Pm sent


----------



## buick_82

What ko do you have for sale? Looking for used set if you have any pm pics thanks.


----------



## 13OZKAR

Zenith KO's JD era, Engraved by Hernan $550 each set. NO CHIPS!


----------



## 62ssrag

Dam those are badass!


----------



## Duez

Anybody have some octagons with a recess for a chip?


----------



## 62ssrag

Got these LUXOR avalible 2-3/8" cut out like dayton.


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

Soldddd!









3 gold faded 3 bar dayton kos an a set of hex kos 100 for the 3 bars an 75 for the hex pm me


----------



## Duez

Still looking for some hex knockoffs if anybody has a set laying around


----------



## LIFESTYLEMANNY

I have these 2 sets of knock offs call if you want them $350 a set 818 335-3510


----------



## THE PETE-STA

***WANTED*** I'M IN NEED OF (2) LEFT AND RIGHT ZENITH CANTED KNOCK OFFS, PLEASE PM ME WITH PICS AND PRICE IF YOU HAVE A PAIR FOR SALE, THANKS...

PETE


(Picture for attention)


----------



## ghostsd13

selling a set nice set og dayton hex knockoffs...350.00 shipped....SOLD...


----------

